# Komplett-PC (Gaming/Music)



## Alistair (4. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und möcht erstmal sagen, dass mir pcgameshardware sehr gut gefällt, die Seite und das Forum sind echt super. 

Mein aktueller Rechner ist schon ein paar Jahre alt und ich würde mir gerne in den nächsten Wochen einen neuen PC kaufen. Dabei muss ich erwähnen, dass ich mich zwar im Hardware-Bereich theoretisch etwas auskenne, praktisch aber leider überhaupt nicht. Somit bin ich auf den Kauf eines bereits komplett zusammengestellten Systems angewiesen.

Mein Fokus liegt auf Gaming und Musik.
Ich würde gerne aktuelle Spiele in hohen bzw. maximalen Einstellungen spielen, und der Rechner sollte auch für die nächsten Jahre gut genug zum Spielen zu gebrauchen sein.
Desweiteren höre ich sehr gerne Musik und somit ist es für mich wichtig, dass der Rechner einen tollen Klang bietet. Vielleicht werde ich auch mal selber Musik machen. Eine Onboard-Soundkarte ist somit schon mal ausgeschlossen.

Was den Preis für das System angeht, so würde ich maximal ca. 3.000,- EUR ausgeben.

Ich würde mir wohl diesen PC bei one.de bestellen und zusammenstellen lassen: One.de Gaming-PC

Hier die Komponenten in der Übersicht:

Intel Core i7-980X Extreme Prozessor (6 x 3.33 GHz)
6144 MB DDR3 RAM Triple Channel 1333 MHz (PC3-10600)
1536 MB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580
Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD5 Mainboard
1500 GB SATA-Festplatte
20x DVD-Double-Layer-Brenner

So würde ich den PC aber nicht lassen, sondern noch folgende weitere Konfigurationen vornehmen:

Gehäuse: Entweder lasse ich den Bitfenix Colossus oder nehme Cooler Master HAF X 942 Big Tower, da muss ich mich noch entscheiden.

Kühler: Alpenföhn Matterhorn CPU Kühler (Übertakten habe ich eigentlich nicht vor, denke aber, dass es besser ist, so einen Kühler als nur den Standard-Kühler zu verwenden, und auch eine Wasserkühlung entfällt somit für mich)

Arbeitsspeicher: Obwohl für's Spielen 6 GB ausreichend sind, würde ich gerne 12 GB RAM haben wollen, damit es auch für die nächsten Jahre wirklich ausreicht.

Soundkarte: ASUS Xonar DX PCI-E (im Shop wird keine Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Titanium angeboten, aber es sind beide sehr gute Soundkarten)

Laufwerke: BLU-RAY-Player + DVD-Rom Combo Laufwerk und 20x DVD+-RW Double Layer Brenner

1. Festplatte: 64 GB SSD (für Windows 7)
2. Festplatte: 1000 GB SATA

Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit

Das alles würde dann einen Preis von ca. 2.900,- EUR ergeben.

Meine Frage wären folgende:

Welcher Arbeitsspeicher ist besser? 12288 MB DDR3 Triple Channel 1333 MHz (PC3-10600) oder 12288 MB DDR3 Triple Channel 1333 MHz (3 x 4 GB PC3-10600)? Der 3 x 4 GB PC3-10600 ist nur 10,- EUR teurer, aber wo ist da der Unterschied?

Als Monitor benutze ich einen Samsung SyncMaster 226BW und bin mit ihm sehr zufrieden. Einen neuen Monitor würde ich mir erst später mal kaufen. Dieser hier ist aber 22" und hat eine max. Auflösung von 1680 x 1050. Die GTX 580 ist für diese Auflösung zwar unterdimensioniert, und der Monitor unterstützt ja kein Full-HD, aber es dürfte trotzdem keine Probleme geben, oder?

Was haltet Ihr im Allgemeinen von diesem Angebot? Mir ist natürlich klar, dass ich mit einem selbst zusammengebauten Rechner billiger davonkomme, aber ich bin, wie gesagt, auf ein Komplettsystem angewiesen. Gibt es für das Geld evtl. noch bessere Angebote?

Falls ich noch weitere Fragen haben sollte, werde ich sie stellen, aber das war's erst mal. Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus für Eure Hilfe. 

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Dezember 2010)

Für einen Gaming Rechner brauchst du keinen Gulftown, da reicht ein System auf 1156 Basis, das ganze System kostet dann in etwa so viel wie der 980X alleine.


----------



## highspeedpingu (4. Dezember 2010)

one.de  erst mal auf keinen Fall!

Lass dir hier im Forum was vernünftiges zusammenstellen und dann bei z.B. Hardwareversand zusammenbauen...

Bei dem Preis sollte wenigstens ein Blueray Brenner dabei sein und der Rest aus ausgesuchten Markenkomponenten
bestehen, welche auch kompatibel sind!
Billiger kommst du da auch noch weg.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Dezember 2010)

Oder du guckst mal bei Alternate rein, die Komplett PCs von PCGH sind recht gut, auch wenn sie etwas zu teuer sind, aber dafür bekommst du Markenqualität und eine gute Garantie.


----------



## Carmir (4. Dezember 2010)

Allgemein macht es imho keinen Sinn 3000 Euronen für nen gaming PC auszugeben. Lieber jetzt mal 2000, und 2 Jahre später für 1000 Prozessor und Grafikakrte austauschen. Hat man (viel) mehr von.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Dezember 2010)

Selbst jetzt 2000€ sind viel zu hoch gegriffen, für 1000€ bekommst du heute einen Top Spielerechner, der sich nicht hinter deutlich teureren System verstecken muss.


----------



## Alistair (4. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Für einen Gaming Rechner brauchst du keinen Gulftown, da reicht ein System auf 1156 Basis, das ganze System kostet dann in etwa so viel wie der 980X alleine.



Könntest Du mir ein Beispiel nennen?



			
				highspeedpingu schrieb:
			
		

> one.de  erst mal auf keinen fall!



Ähm... Und warum? Ich meine, für dieses Geld kann das System ja nicht schlecht sein, oder?



> Lass dir hier im Forum was vernünftiges zusammenstellen und dann bei z.B. Hardwareversand zusammenbauen...
> 
> Bei dem Preis sollte wenigstens ein Blueray Brenner dabei sein und der Rest aus ausgesuchten Markenkomponenten
> bestehen, welche auch kompatibel sind!
> Billiger kommst du da auch noch weg.



Naja, einen Bluray-Brenner brauche ich wirklich nicht. Markenkomponenten, die kompatibel sind... Tja, da gehen bei mir, wenn ich mich mit umfangreichen Konfiguratoren befasse, die Probleme los...

Könntet Ihr mir dann evtl. ein System vorschlagen, welches ich bei Hardwareversand.de dann zusammenstellen lassen könnte? Ich habe es soeben gemacht, mit einem Intel Core i7 950, und bin immer noch bei ca. 2.500,- EUR, wenn ich ähnliche Komponenten nehme.



			
				Carmir schrieb:
			
		

> Allgemein macht es imho keinen Sinn 3000 Euronen für nen gaming PC auszugeben. Lieber jetzt mal 2000, und 2 Jahre später für 1000 Prozessor und Grafikakrte austauschen. Hat man (viel) mehr von.



Naja, wäre natürlich machbar, aber ich habe eben keine Lust, ein Mal im Jahr oder alle zwei Jahre Komponenten auszutauschen. Dann geht's wieder los mit Kompatibilitätsproblemen, nicht erkannte Hardware usw. Ich könnte jetzt auch eine GTX 480 nehmen und an der Grafikkarte Geld sparen, aber diese ist dann wiederum lauter, hat einen hohen Stromverbrauch, und dann habe ich insgesamt weniger, als ich eigentlich haben wollte. Lieber jetzt einen High-End-PC und dann habe ich gleich einige Jahre Ruhe.

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Dezember 2010)

Alistair schrieb:


> Könntest Du mir ein Beispiel nennen?


 
Wie gesagt, du kannst bei Alternate nachgucken, die Komplett Systeme, die sind recht gut.



Alistair schrieb:


> Ähm... Und warum? Ich meine, für dieses Geld kann das System ja nicht schlecht sein, oder?


 
Aber es ist an dem vorbeigebaut, was du eigentlich willst und wieso Geld ausgeben, das du nicht ausgeben brauchst?



Alistair schrieb:


> Könntet Ihr mir dann evtl. ein System vorschlagen, welches ich bei Hardwareversand.de dann zusammenstellen lassen könnte? Ich habe es soeben gemacht, mit einem Intel Core i7 950, und bin immer noch bei ca. 2.500,- EUR, wenn ich ähnliche Komponenten nehme.


 
Was hast du denn genommen? 
DEr 950 kostet 260€, ein Brett 170€, die Graka halt 450€, RAM 100€, Netzteil 80, Gehäuse 100€. Ich weiß nicht, wie du da auf 2500€ kommst.



Alistair schrieb:


> Naja, wäre natürlich machbar, aber ich habe eben keine Lust, ein Mal im Jahr oder alle zwei Jahre Komponenten auszutauschen. Dann geht's wieder los mit Kompatibilitätsproblemen, nicht erkannte Hardware usw. Ich könnte jetzt auch eine GTX 480 nehmen und an der Grafikkarte Geld sparen, aber diese ist dann wiederum lauter, hat einen hohen Stromverbrauch, und dann habe ich insgesamt weniger, als ich eigentlich haben wollte. Lieber jetzt einen High-End-PC und dann habe ich gleich einige Jahre Ruhe.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Alistair


 
Einige Jahre Ruhe ist immer albern, sowas kannst du nicht sagen, nächsten Monat könnte ein Game kommen, was die derzeitige Hardware an die Grenze treibt.
Denk an Crysis, da klappten alle Systeme zusammen, als das raus kam.

Ein i5 760 bietet eine gute Gaming Leistung zu einem guten Preis, wenn du unbedingt eine GTX 580 haben willst, dann kauf sie dir, aber das ganze System kostet 1000€, mehr aber nicht.


----------



## der_knoben (4. Dezember 2010)

Also das angegebene Sys ist totaler Schwachsinn. In SPielen mit 1680x1050 oder höher bring ein i7 980x nicht mal 10% Vorteil, was sich in vllt 8Frames niederschlägt, im Vergleich zu einem i5 760. Wenn dir das der Aufpreis wert ist.
Das wichtigste in einem Gaming PC ist die Grafikkarte.
DU musst es mal so sehen, wenn du dir alle 2 Jahre für 1000EUR ein PC kaufst hast du nach 6 Jahren 3000EUR ausgegeben, und einen wesentlich besseren Rechner als der Rechner jetzt für 3000EUR.
Der Hardwaremarkt ist schnell lebig. VOn daher nicht einmal viel ausgegeben, sondern immer mal wieder etwas.

Und die GTX580 ist für deine Auflösung nicht unterdimensioniert, sondern überdimensioniert.

Auch in den nächsten Jahren wirst du für kein Spiel mehr als 6GB brauchen.


----------



## brotkilla (4. Dezember 2010)

Hab hier mal ein mögliches system für dich zusammengebaut :

Intel Core i5 760 ca 170€
Samsung Spinpoint 1000GB ca 50€
Cougar S Power 550W ca 100€
Zotac GTX470 AMP! ca 250 €
Gigabyte-GA-P55-USB3 ca 90€
Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9 ca 50€
Cooler Master Haf X ca 160€
Scythe Mugen 2 ca 35€
LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz ca 17€

Gesamt: ca 980€ 

das reicht immo völlig aus 
kannst damit so gut wie alle spiele mit maximalen details zocken

Hoffe das hilf dir


----------



## Alistair (5. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber es ist an dem vorbeigebaut, was du eigentlich willst und wieso Geld ausgeben, das du nicht ausgeben brauchst?



Das ist natürlich logisch, aber ich bin eben davon ausgegangen, dass ich mit einem High-End-System gleich für eine längere Zeit ausgesorgt habe.



> Was hast du denn genommen?
> DEr 950 kostet 260€, ein Brett 170€, die Graka halt 450€, RAM 100€, Netzteil 80, Gehäuse 100€. Ich weiß nicht, wie du da auf 2500€ kommst.



Nun, ich habe wieder einen i7-980X genommen. Dieses Mal habe ich aber die Konfiguration geändert und dabei versucht, beim Prozessor zu sparen. Folgendes ist dabei herausgekommen:

CPU: Intel Core i7-950 Box 8192 Kb, LGA1366 - 254,80 EUR
Mainboard: ASUS P6X58D-E, Sockel 1366, ATX, DDR3 - 200,63 EUR
Lüfter: Alpenföhn Matterhorn - 53,62 EUR
RAM: 8 GB-Kit Corsair DDR3 PC1600 CL8 Dominator - 172, 40 EUR
Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF X - 155,47 EUR
Netzteil: Corsair AX850, 850 Watt - 161,60 EUR
Kartenleser: Lian Li Aluminium-Cardreader CR-36B - 20,56 EUR
Grafikkarte: Zotac GeForce GTX 580, 1536 MB DDR5 - 505,30 EUR
1. Festplatte: OCZ SSD Agility 2 120 GB 8,9 cm (3,5") - 188,88 EUR
2. Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda XT 7200.12 2 TB S-ATA 8,9 cm (3,5) SATA III - 140,96 EUR
1. Laufwerk: S-ATA DVD-Brenner LG GH22SL50 Retail - 25,36 EUR
2. Laufwerk: S-ATA Bluray Plextor PX-B320SA Retail schwarz - 113,34 EUR
Soundkarte: Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Titanium - 66,65 EUR
Betriebssystem: OEM Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit inkl. Vorinstallation - 139,90 EUR
Rechner-Zusammenbau - 20,00 EUR

Gesamt: 2.219,47 EUR

Was hältst Du davon, quantenslipstream? Und die anderen User ebenfalls? Sind alle Komponenten kompatibel? Ich denke schon, sonst hätte der Konfigurator wohl einen Fehler gemeldet. Außerdem kann der Alpenföhn Matterhorn nicht eingebaut werden, weil er ein sehr hohes Eigengewicht hat und es somit beim Versand zu einem Abreißen des Kühlers kommen könnte. Diesen müsste ich dann selbst einbauen.



> Einige Jahre Ruhe ist immer albern, sowas kannst du nicht sagen, nächsten Monat könnte ein Game kommen, was die derzeitige Hardware an die Grenze treibt.



Dann würde ich dieses Game, wenn ich es denn unbedingt spielen möchte, auf mittleren Einstellungen spielen, oder es gleich lassen. Wenn ich in ein paar Jahren nur ein einziges Game nicht auf hohen Einstellungen spielen kann, alle anderen aber schon, dann kann ich es in Kauf nehmen, auf dieses Spiel zu verzichten. 



> Denk an Crysis, da klappten alle Systeme zusammen, als das raus kam.



Oder GTA IV... Einfach unnötig hohe Hardware-Anforderungen...



> Ein i5 760 bietet eine gute Gaming Leistung zu einem guten Preis, wenn du unbedingt eine GTX 580 haben willst, dann kauf sie dir, aber das ganze System kostet 1000€, mehr aber nicht.



Naja, wenn, dann würde ich wohl doch lieber einen i7 nehmen.



			
				der_knoben schrieb:
			
		

> Also das angegebene Sys ist totaler Schwachsinn. In SPielen mit 1680x1050 oder höher bring ein i7 980x nicht mal 10% Vorteil, was sich in vllt 8Frames niederschlägt, im Vergleich zu einem i5 760. Wenn dir das der Aufpreis wert ist.



Ich habe schon vor, mir in den nächsten Monaten auch einen entspr. Monitor zuzulegen. Also wird es bei der Auflösung von 1680 x 1050 nicht bleiben.



> Das wichtigste in einem Gaming PC ist die Grafikkarte.



Die mir aber auch nicht viel bringt, wenn der Prozessor ihre Leistung nicht unterstützt/abrufen kann.



> DU musst es mal so sehen, wenn du dir alle 2 Jahre für 1000EUR ein PC kaufst hast du nach 6 Jahren 3000EUR ausgegeben, und einen wesentlich besseren Rechner als der Rechner jetzt für 3000EUR.
> Der Hardwaremarkt ist schnell lebig. VOn daher nicht einmal viel ausgegeben, sondern immer mal wieder etwas.



Für Leute, denen das selbstständige Auswechseln von Komponenten nichts ausmacht, ist es natürlich die bessere Variante.



> Und die GTX580 ist für deine Auflösung nicht unterdimensioniert, sondern überdimensioniert.



Stimmt, da habe ich mich vertan, sorry. Ich habe das so gemeint, bzw. dass diese Auflösung für die GTX 580 unterdimensioniert wäre.



			
				brotkilla schrieb:
			
		

> das reicht immo völlig aus
> kannst damit so gut wie alle spiele mit maximalen details zocken
> 
> Hoffe das hilf dir



Vielen Dank für Deinen Vorschlag, es ist auf jeden Fall eine Alternative, über die es sich nachzudenken lohnt. Danke auch an quantenslipstream, highspeedpingu, Carmir und der_knoben für ihre Beiträge.

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## KILLTHIS (5. Dezember 2010)

An für sich sieht das schon vernünftiger aus. Ich würde nur nicht zu einer Creative raten, die schlampt gerne im Bassbereich und man hat nicht selten Treiberprobleme mit denen - zumindest war es in der Vergangenheit so. Ich würde dir zu einer Asus Xonar DX raten, wobei es abhängig davon ist, was du daran überhaupt anschließen magst.


----------



## der_knoben (5. Dezember 2010)

Beim NT kannst du auch ein Cougar GX600W nehmen oder ein Antec True Power 650. Letzteres kostet rund 80EUR und reicht auch für eine GTX580 aus.
Das DVD-Laufwerk kannste auch rausnehmen, denn das Blue-Ray Laufwerk kann auch DVD lesen/schreiben.
Und wozu brauchst du eigentlich Windows 7 Ultimate? Home Premium reicht völlig aus.
Außerdem keine 8GB RAM nehmen, sodern 6GB. Also 3x2GB. Die sind für den S1366 gedacht. Und nimm nicht die teuren Dinger. DIe COursair XMS3 1600MHz CL9 kostet latu PCGh 85EUR.
Und wenn es schon die GTX580 sein soll, dann nimm die günstigste. Das bisschen Übertaktung der Zotac bringt dir eigentlich keinen Mehrwert, im vergleich zum mehr Preis. Und hochtakten kannst auch selbst.


----------



## fuddles (6. Dezember 2010)

Wurde das meiste gesagt, möchte dies nochmal unterstreichen.



> Soundkarte: Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Titanium - 66,65 EUR



Nimm nicht diese Soundkarte. Sie ist technisch veraltet und bietet keine gute Klangqualität für den Preis. Nimm lieber die bereits empfohlene Asus Xonar DX.

Aus Windows Ultimate wirst du als "Zocker" keinen Nutzen ziehen ( wenn ja würde mich wirklich interessieren welche Vorteile das wären  ). 
Nimm das "normale" Windows Home Premium 64Bit.

Als NT würde ich auch das Antec Truepower New 650 empfehlen. Preisleistungskracher. Luft hätte man da mit einer GTX580 noch weit über 200Watt wenn man von der Maximallast ausgeht welche man eh nie erreicht. Also reichlichst für eventuelles OC.


----------



## flasha (6. Dezember 2010)

Für das Geld kriegt man ja nen Kleinwagen  

Wenn man schon soviel investieren will und kann wäre es nicht klüger auf SB zu warten? Oder brauchst du den PC sofort?Nicht das du dich ärgerst  

Übrigens: Zum Musik machen ist eine externe Soundkarte wesentlich besser. Nur mal ein Tip!


----------



## Lordac (6. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich rate dir auch zu einem günstigeren System wie z.B. das von brotkilla:



brotkilla schrieb:


> Intel Core i5 760 ca 170€
> Samsung Spinpoint 1000GB ca 50€
> Cougar S Power 550W ca 100€
> Zotac GTX470 AMP! ca 250 €
> ...


Das Gehäuse würde ich persönlich gegen ein etwas günstigeres austauschen, dann noch eine Soundkarte wie die Asus Xonar DX dazu, und gut ist.

Selbst wenn du im schlimmsten Fall den PC in z.B. einem Jahr nichts aufrüstest (so notwendig) sondern ihn wegwirfst und einen neuen kaufst, hast du auf Dauer gesehen mehr von deinem Geld als wenn du jetzt viel in einen PC steckst.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Alistair (7. Dezember 2010)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> An für sich sieht das schon vernünftiger aus. Ich würde nur nicht zu einer Creative raten, die schlampt gerne im Bassbereich und man hat nicht selten Treiberprobleme mit denen - zumindest war es in der Vergangenheit so.



Nun, ich habe auch schon ähnliche Erfahrungen beim Treiberupdate meiner Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty, die ich immer noch verwende, gemacht. Aber ich habe angenommen, dass die Titanium die beste Creative-Karte sein würde, weil erstens sie in den Magazinen als DIE Soundkarte für Gamer aufgeführt wird und zweitens ich nun gedacht habe, mit Windows 7 dürfte es keine Probleme (mehr) geben.



> Ich würde dir zu einer Asus Xonar DX raten, wobei es abhängig davon ist, was du daran überhaupt anschließen magst.



Ich würde erst mal ein 5.1-Sound-System anschließen. Grad verwende ich eins von Tevion, würde aber später mal zu einem Sound System von Logitech wechseln. Dann vllt. auch 7.1, mal sehen.



			
				der_knoben schrieb:
			
		

> Und wozu brauchst du eigentlich Windows 7 Ultimate? Home Premium reicht völlig aus.



Naja, Windows 7 Ultimate ist ja die leistungsfähigste Windows-Version, somit wollte ich diese kaufen.



> Außerdem keine 8GB RAM nehmen, sodern 6GB. Also 3x2GB. Die sind für den S1366 gedacht.



Das wäre doch dann dieses "Triple Channel", oder? Also 3 x 2 GB.

Woran kann ich denn beim Konfigurieren erkennen, welcher RAM für welchen Sockel gedacht ist? Ich meine, bei meiner Auswahl (8 GB-Kit Corsair DDR3 PC1600 CL8 Dominator) hat mir der Konfigurator kein Kompatibilitätsproblem gemeldet. Oder wird man dann von hardwareversand.de angerufen oder bekommt eine E-Mail zugeschickt, wenn etwas nicht passt und kann sich dann immer noch entscheiden, bes. wenn sie auch was empfehlen?

Und nur aus Interesse... Wenn ich 8 GB oder gar 12 GB RAM nehmen würde, wie sollte ich mich dann am besten entscheiden? 4 x 2 GB oder 2 x 4 GB bzw. 4 x 3 GB oder 3 x 4 GB?



> Und wenn es schon die GTX580 sein soll, dann nimm die günstigste. Das bisschen Übertaktung der Zotac bringt dir eigentlich keinen Mehrwert, im vergleich zum mehr Preis. Und hochtakten kannst auch selbst.



Genau so sehe ich es auch. Ich würde sowohl den Prozessor wie auch die Grafikkarte im Standard-Takt kaufen und dann ggf. selbst hochtakten.

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass die GTX 580 von Zotac übertaktet ist. Welche wäre dann ganz gut? Wahrscheinlich die EVGA, oder?



			
				fuddles schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm nicht diese Soundkarte. Sie ist technisch veraltet und bietet keine gute Klangqualität für den Preis. Nimm lieber die bereits empfohlene Asus Xonar DX.



Alles klar, dank Dir, KILLTHIS und Lordac werde ich mich nun endgültig für eine ASUS Xonar DX entscheiden. Konnte mich bisher zwischen ihr und der Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Titanium nicht so ganz entscheiden. Außerdem habe ich von der Xonar DX bereits schon viel Gutes gelesen, und auf der ASUS-Seite ist sie auch sehr vielversprechend beschrieben.



> Als NT würde ich auch das Antec Truepower New 650 empfehlen. Preisleistungskracher. Luft hätte man da mit einer GTX580 noch weit über 200Watt wenn man von der Maximallast ausgeht welche man eh nie erreicht. Also reichlichst für eventuelles OC.



Ok, aber wie schaut es denn so mit der Maximalleistung aus? Ich meine, wenn sowohl der Prozessor (i7 950/960 oder sogar i7 980X) und die Grafikkarte unter Volllast laufen (egal, ob mit oder ohne Overclocking)? Würde dann so ein Netzteil immer noch ausreichen, mit der SSD-Festplatte, einer normalen Festplatte und einer externen Soundkarte? Wäre dann nicht ein 850-W- oder gar ein 1000-W-Netzteil eher zu empfehlen?



			
				flasha schrieb:
			
		

> Für das Geld kriegt man ja nen Kleinwagen



Naja, aber einen nicht ganz so guten... Deswegen würde ich das Geld lieber in ein ordentliches, leistungsfähiges System investieren. 



> Wenn man schon soviel investieren will und kann wäre es nicht klüger auf SB zu warten? Oder brauchst du den PC sofort?Nicht das du dich ärgerst



Du meinst doch Sandy Bridge, oder? Habe schon ein wenig was darüber gelesen, kenne mich aber (noch) nicht gut aus. Wann plant Intel genau, es herauszubringen? Wie groß wären die Vorteile gegenüber einem i7 950/960/980X? Und wie würde es so vom Preis her ausschauen? Oder meinst Du, dass ich lieber auf Sandy Bridge warten soll, damit die aktuellen i7 günstiger werden?

Den PC brauche ich nicht sofort, würde schon noch ein paar Wochen warten, bis ich mir einen bestelle. Denke also nicht, dass ich mich im Nachhinein ärgern würde. 
Wenn, dann wohl erst in einem halben oder einem Jahr, denn dann würde ich sagen, dass, wenn ich noch gewartet hätte, ich mir für das Geld einen noch besseren Rechner hätte leisten können. Aber das ist im Nachhinein immer so. 



			
				Lordac schrieb:
			
		

> Das Gehäuse würde ich persönlich gegen ein etwas günstigeres austauschen, dann noch eine Soundkarte wie die Asus Xonar DX dazu, und gut ist.



Danke für den Tipp, aber das Cooler Master HAF X hat es mir schon ziemlich angetan. Ich denke, es wird sich zwischen diesem und dem Bitfenix Colossus entscheiden. 

Danke auch an Euch für Eure Beiträge, KILLTHIS, fuddles, flasha und Lordac. 

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## der_knoben (7. Dezember 2010)

Also beim S1366 würden 6GB reichen, also 3x2GB. Aufrüsten kannst du immer noch, wenn es sein muss.
Bei der Graka könntest du dir mal die GTX570 angucken, die ist ja nun heute rausgekommen.
Beim NT reichen die 650W. Das ist auch die maximale Leistung, die das NT dauerhaft schafft. ÜBerlast verträgt es im übrigen auch.
Eine GTX580 mit einem i7 950 wird selbst mit übertakten dieses NT nicht auslasten. DAs sind immer ganz falsche Vorstellungen. Zu mal du wohl nicht Benchen willst, sondern zocken.
Als Prozzi reicht der i7 950, höher brauchst du nun wirklich nicht gehen. Die Spiele sind GPU limitiert, wenn du in entsprechenden Auflösungen zockst, von daher ist die CPU eher zweitrangig. Mal zum selbst nachlesen: http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/prozessoren/2010/test-intel-core-i7-980x-extreme-edition/27/ Einfach mal die Frameunterschiede angucken. Als Referenz für den 950 kannst du den i7 870 nehmen. Und wenn du dir mal den C2Q 9550 anguckst, dann wirst du sehen, dass der Frameunterschied marginal ist.
Und zum Thema Windows 7: Welches der Feature, die die Home Premium nicht hast, brauchst du denn? Mit höchster Sicherheit keines.

Beim Gehäuse kann ich dir das HAF X kältestens empfehlen.


----------



## Alistair (8. Dezember 2010)

der_knoben schrieb:


> Bei der Graka könntest du dir mal die GTX570 angucken, die ist ja nun heute rausgekommen.



Die GTX 570 ist auch keine schlechte Karte, was die Leistung angeht, so bewegt sie sich auf dem Niveau der GTX 480. Unter Last ist sie aber relativ laut. Ich werde aber noch die Tests der AMD-Radeon-HD-6900-Serie abwarten.



> Eine GTX580 mit einem i7 950 wird selbst mit übertakten dieses NT nicht auslasten. DAs sind immer ganz falsche Vorstellungen. Zu mal du wohl nicht Benchen willst, sondern zocken.



Richtig.



> Als Prozzi reicht der i7 950, höher brauchst du nun wirklich nicht gehen. Die Spiele sind GPU limitiert, wenn du in entsprechenden Auflösungen zockst, von daher ist die CPU eher zweitrangig. Mal zum selbst nachlesen: Test: Intel Core i7-980X Extreme Edition (Seite 27) - 11.03.2010 - ComputerBase Einfach mal die Frameunterschiede angucken. Als Referenz für den 950 kannst du den i7 870 nehmen. Und wenn du dir mal den C2Q 9550 anguckst, dann wirst du sehen, dass der Frameunterschied marginal ist.



Nun ja, das stimmt, wirklich viel mehr Leistung bringt der i7 980X bei aktuellen Spielen nicht. Wenn aber Spiele kommen, die mehr als vier Prozessorkerne unterstützen, dürfte die Leistungssteigerung deutlich merkbar sein.

Der i7 875K wäre nur dann interessant, wenn man übertakten würde, oder?



> Beim Gehäuse kann ich dir das HAF X kältestens empfehlen.



Vielen Dank, ich bin mir mittlerweile ziemlich sicher, dass auch ich dieses Gehäuse nehmen werde. 

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## der_knoben (8. Dezember 2010)

Also der i7 875K hat eigentlich überhaupt keine Vorteile. Ein offener Multi bringt nur was, wenn du die BCLK schon ans maximum gefahren hast und der Prozzi noch weiter gehen will.


----------



## Lordac (9. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich würde bei einem Spiele-PC weg vom i7 und vor allem dem Sockel 1366 gehen, beides braucht man einfach nicht.

Mit dem gesparten Geld rüstet man den PC hier und da auf, davon hat man auf lange Sicht mehr als wenn man jetzt viel ausgibt.

Bei der Grafikkarte gilt das gleiche, für den vorhandenen 22"-Monitor reicht eine übertaktete GTX460 aus und falls du in einem Jahr einen größeren Monitor kaufen solltest, gibt es bis dahin längst neue Grafikkarten.

Leistung auf Vorrat kaufen lohnt sich im schnelllebigem Hardwarebereich nicht, da fährt man mit einem guten P/L-Verhältnis wesentlich besser.



Alistair schrieb:


> ...das Cooler Master HAF X hat es mir schon ziemlich angetan. Ich denke, es wird sich zwischen diesem und dem Bitfenix Colossus entscheiden.


Wenn dir die gehäuse gefallen sind sie vollkommen in Ordnung, ~ 150,- Euro ist aber viel Geld für ein Gehäuse.


Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Alistair (10. Dezember 2010)

der_knoben schrieb:


> Also der i7 875K hat eigentlich überhaupt keine Vorteile. Ein offener Multi bringt nur was, wenn du die BCLK schon ans maximum gefahren hast und der Prozzi noch weiter gehen will.



Ok, danke, der_knoben.



			
				Lordac schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Grafikkarte gilt das gleiche, für den vorhandenen 22"-Monitor reicht eine übertaktete GTX460 aus und falls du in einem Jahr einen größeren Monitor kaufen solltest, gibt es bis dahin längst neue Grafikkarten.



Naja, trotzdem muss sich die GTX460 hinter der GTX 480 und erst recht hinter der GTX 580 anstellen, was die Leistung im Allgemeinen angeht. Obwohl es höhere Auflösungen gibt, glaube ich nicht, dass man mit der GTX 460 bei 1680 x 1050 viele Spiele auf hohen bis maximalen Einstellungen spielen kann. Und ich würde aktuelle Spiele und zumindestens die Top-Spiele des nächsten Jahres schon ganz gerne auf maximalen Einstellungen spielen wollen.



> Wenn dir die gehäuse gefallen sind sie vollkommen in Ordnung, ~ 150,- Euro ist aber viel Geld für ein Gehäuse.



Das stimmt, aber das passt schon so. Ich brauche auf jeden Fall für all die Komponentenen einen Big Tower, und dazu noch eine gute Lüftung.

Mal eine andere Frage... Wisst ihr, wie es mit der Garantie bze. den Garantie-Bedingungen bei hardwareversand.de ausschaut? Hat man Garantie auf jede einzelne Komponente, oder auf den gesamten Rechner, weil die Mitarbeiter von hardwareversand diesen ja zusammenstellen? Wie ist es, wenn man z.B. ein Problem mit dem Rechner hat und die Ursache nicht herausfinden kann?

Und außerdem noch, wie schaut es mit der Kompatbilität von Windows 7 mit älteren Spielen aus? Ich würde ganz gerne einige Top-Titel, die für Windows XP und Windows Vista herauskamen, auch auf Windows 7 spielen. Ist der Kompatibilitätsmodus von Windows 7 für ältere Spiele gut? Ich weiß, dass es einige Threads in den Foren im Internet gibt, die ältere Spiele in Kombination mit Windows 7 aufführen, aber hat PC Games Hardware evtl. mal eine übersichtliche Tabelle, was das angeht, erstellt?

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2010)

Die GTX 460 reicht locker für Games in Full HD Auflösung. Denk daran, dass die meisten Games eh in DX9 direkt von der Konsole in den PC geschoben werden.
Guck dir Assassins Creed Brotherhood an, kommt erst im März, ist aber ein Konsolenclon, in DX9 und mit der gleichen Grottensteuerung.


----------



## Alistair (12. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die GTX 460 reicht locker für Games in Full HD Auflösung. Denk daran, dass die meisten Games eh in DX9 direkt von der Konsole in den PC geschoben werden.
> Guck dir Assassins Creed Brotherhood an, kommt erst im März, ist aber ein Konsolenclon, in DX9 und mit der gleichen Grottensteuerung.



Ja, das ist echt schade, dass immer wieder solche Konsolen-Portierungen erscheinen... Für mich ist hierfür Dead Space ein sehr gutes Beispiel, Anti-Aliasing war bei diesem Spiel nicht wirklich herausragend, die Maussteuerung war träge und die Schatten waren teilweise auch grobpixelig... Naja, aber das trifft zum Glück nicht auf alle Spiele zu, Crysis 2 dürfte da ganz weit vorne mitspielen, was die Grafik und die Steuerung angeht. 

Nun, was das neue System angeht, so habe ich mich mittlerweile entschieden, endgültig bis zum Erscheinen des Sandy Bridge zu warten und dann mal abzuwarten, wie es preislich so ausschaut. Ich denke zwar weiterhin, dass ich mir einen Intel Core i7 kaufen werde, aber vllt. werden die i7 dann noch günstiger sein.

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Dezember 2010)

Alistair schrieb:


> Naja, aber das trifft zum Glück nicht auf alle Spiele zu, Crysis 2 dürfte da ganz weit vorne mitspielen, was die Grafik und die Steuerung angeht.


 
Nun ja, Crysis 2 wird auch auf der Xbox entwickelt, man muss abwarten, was Crytek für die PC Version noch einbaut, bzw. was dann übrig bleibt, wenn die PC Version fertig ist.
Verschoben wurde es ja schon. 



Alistair schrieb:


> Nun, was das neue System angeht, so habe ich mich mittlerweile entschieden, endgültig bis zum Erscheinen des Sandy Bridge zu warten und dann mal abzuwarten, wie es preislich so ausschaut. Ich denke zwar weiterhin, dass ich mir einen Intel Core i7 kaufen werde, aber vllt. werden die i7 dann noch günstiger sein.


 
Ich denke nicht, dass die 1156/1366 wirklich günstiger werden, nur weil Sandy Bridge kommt, denke eher, dass sie recht schnell vom Markt verschwinden (gerade 1156) und dann sogar teurer werden, wie es beim Penryn ja auch war.


----------



## Alistair (12. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nun ja, Crysis 2 wird auch auf der Xbox entwickelt, man muss abwarten, was Crytek für die PC Version noch einbaut, bzw. was dann übrig bleibt, wenn die PC Version fertig ist.
> Verschoben wurde es ja schon.



Das stimmt, dass Crytek die PC-Version parallel zu der XBox-360-Version entwickelt, aber ich vertraue Crytek. Sie werden wieder so ziemlich das Maximum aus der aktuellen Hardware herausholen wollen. Das haben sie bereits mit Far Cry und dann auch mit Crysis bewiesen. 



> Ich denke nicht, dass die 1156/1366 wirklich günstiger werden, nur weil Sandy Bridge kommt, denke eher, dass sie recht schnell vom Markt verschwinden (gerade 1156) und dann sogar teurer werden, wie es beim Penryn ja auch war.



Aber (zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt und auch dann, wenn Sandy Bridge herauskommt) wären die 1156/1366 auch keine Fehlinvestition, oder? Und die 1366 dürften immer noch High End sein, stimmt's? Oder würdest Du empfehlen, dann lieber gleich auf Sandy Bridge umzusteigen?

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Dezember 2010)

Wenn Sandy Bridge draußen ist, lohnt sich der Sockel 1366 auch nicht mehr, denn einzig Gulftown wird dann noch schneller sein als Sandy und was die kosten, wissen wir ja.

Aber du kannst natürlich auch weiterhin 1156/1366 kaufen, ist ja nicht so, dass sie plötzlich für alles zu langsam sind, nur weils einen neuen Sockel gibt.


----------



## Alistair (7. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich melde mich mal wieder, weil ich mir ein neues System immer noch nicht gekauft habe, mein angestrebter Termin wäre nun April. Nachdem bei den Mainboards für die Sandy-Bridge-Prozessoren die bekannten Probleme mit dem SATA-II-Port aufgetreten sind, wollte ich dann noch abwarten, wie es sich entwickelt, und ich denke, mit der Revision 3.0 der Sandy-Bridge-Boards macht man nun nichts verkehrt, da die Sandy-Bridge-Prozessoren sogar die i7 980X und i7 990X übertreffen, was die Spieleleistung betrifft.

Und außerdem bräuchte ich doch noch mal ein paar Ratschläge von Euch. Wäre also nett, wenn Ihr mir wieder helfen könntet. 

Von meinen Anforderungen her hat sich nichts geändert, ich möchte weiterhin ein High-End-System zum Spielen und auch für den Sound. Am liebsten würde ich mir den Rechner bei Alternate oder hardwareversand.de konfigurieren und zusammenstellen lassen.

Ich würde mir gerne einen i7 2600K zulegen, mit einem ASUS Maximus IV Mainboard Rev. 3. Dieses Mainboard hat ja vier RAM-Slots. Was wäre demnach die beste RAM-Konfiguration? Wahrscheinlich 4 x 2 GB, oder sogar 4 x 4 GB? Oder würdet Ihr evtl. ein anderes Mainboard empfehlen?

Außerdem, die aktuellen Sandy Bridge werden ja als "Mittelklasse-Prozessoren" bezeichnet. Wann werden denn dann die High-End-Sandy-Bridge-CPUs erhältlich sein? Würde es sich evtl. lohnen, jetzt auf diese zu warten, anstatt sich z.B. den i7 2600K zu kaufen?

Weitere Fragen werde ich dann später stellen, alles der Reihe nach. Von dem gesparten Geld, was ich für den Gulftown ausgegeben hätte, würde ich mir dann auch gleich einen neuen Monitor kaufen. Aber dazu später mehr. 

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## der_knoben (7. März 2011)

Der i7 2600K hat in Spielen kaum/keinen Vorteil durch sein HT gegenüber des i5 2500K.

Wozu das Dicke MAinboard? Ein AsRock P67 Extreme4 oder GA-P67A-UD3 oder Asus P8P67 sollten reichen. Ein MB trägt faktisch nichts zur Spieleleistung bei.

RAM: 2x4GB 1333MHz CL9 von TeamGroup. 8GB sollten mehr als ausreichen. Da könntest du quasi 4GB als RAM DIsk für die Auslagerungsdatei nutzen, wodurch die Leistung nochmal steigen würde, da eigentlich 4GB reichen.

Graka: Gainward GTX570 PHantom oder Gigabyte GTX570 OC.

NT: Antec True Power 550/650

Gehäuse wolltest du wohl nen HAF X oder Colossus

Als SSD vllt ne Crucial C300 128GB und dazu ne Samsung SpinPoint F3 1TB.


----------



## Softy (7. März 2011)

Hi,

hier mal ein Vorschlag für ein sehr schnelles Gaming-System:


CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed ~185
Board: ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 ~130 
RAM: GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~65
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB ~50
SSD: Crucial RealSSD C300 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~195  
 NT: be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W ~100 
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard ~60
Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B ~35
 Graka: Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Phantom, 1280MB GDDR5 ~320  
 Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~15 oder BluRay Rom: LG Electronics CH10LS20 ~60  
 Lüfter: 2x Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm ~10  


 Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster BX2450, 24" ~220


Gruß --- Softy


----------



## Alistair (7. März 2011)

@der_knoben
@ Softy

Naja, ich dachte, je besser das Mainboard, umso besser das System im Allgemeinen. 

Was die Graka angeht, so habe ich mich eigentlich bereits auf eine GTX 580 eingestellt. Welche würdet Ihr mir da evtl. empfehlen?

Eine SSD will ich auch auf jeden Fall kaufen, wollte eigentlich eine OCZ Vertex 2 (2,5"). Wäre eine Vertex 3 evtl. besser, oder doch lieber eine Crucial C300?

Vielen Dank auch für Deinen Vorschlag, Softy, das System zu dem Preis von ca. 1.200,- EUR ist schon toll. Fehlt nur noch eine Asus Xonar DX. 

Der Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 schaut auch sehr gut aus, auch noch 2 ms Reaktionszeit, das ist top. Und ich wollte schon fragen, ob es evtl. eine Monitor-Rangliste bei den 24" gibt. Das hat sich damit wohl schon erledigt. 

Ach ja, nochmal wegen der High-End-Sandy-Bridge. Wann kommt diese raus, bzw. lohnt es sich, auf diese Sandy-Bridge-Generation zu warten? Und evtl. auf den Z67- statt des P67-Chips?

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Softy (7. März 2011)

Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich mich dann zwischen einer MSI N580GTX Twin Frozr II/OC, GeForce GTX 580, 1536MB GDDR5 oder ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5, GeForce GTX 580, 1536MB GDDR5 oder Gainward GeForce GTX 580 Phantom, 1536MB GDDR5 entscheiden.

Ich würde eine Crucial C300 128GB nehmen, da die noch im 34nm-Fertigungsprozess zu haben ist.

Wenn 120Hz / 3D Gaming für Dich ein Thema ist, könntest Du Dir auch mal den ViewSonic V3D241wm-LED anschauen.

Softy --- longer lasting


----------



## der_knoben (8. März 2011)

Naja, du könntest auf die Vertex3 warten, genauso wie auf den Sockel1356, allerdings wirst du dann dir nie nen PC kaufen, da du ja auch schon beim 1156 nicht zugeschlagen hast.

Eine GTX580 lohnt eigentlich, da du für 3-7 FPS über 100EUR mehr ausgibst.

Auch hilft es dir nicht, auf nen Z68 zu warten, da du die GPU im CPU eh nicht nutzen wirst.


----------



## Alistair (8. März 2011)

@Softy

Was hältst Du von der Gainward GeForce GTX 580 Phantom 3072 MB? Der Preisunterschied beträgt nur 40,- EUR, wenn diese Grafikkarte mit 3 GB Speicher einen großen Vorteil gegenüber der von Dir vorgeschlagenen bringt, so würde ich dann die 40,- EUR gerne investieren. Oder wäre diese Graka für mich total überdimensioniert, da ich einen 24"-Monitor mit einer max. Auflösung von 1920x1080 benutzen würde?



			
				Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde eine Crucial C300 128GB nehmen, da die noch im 34nm-Fertigungsprozess zu haben ist.



Ok, und was genau unterscheidet sie jetzt von der SSD Vertex 2 von OCZ? ^^



> Wenn 120Hz / 3D Gaming für Dich ein Thema ist, könntest Du Dir auch mal den ViewSonic V3D241wm-LED anschauen.



Danke für die Empfehlung, aber 3D-Gaming interessiert mich eher nicht. Für mich kommt es in erster Linie drauf an, dass der Monitor Full-HD-fähig ist und eine Reaktionszeit von 2 ms aufweist. Von daher wäre wohl der Samsung BX2450, den Du vorgeschlagen hast, die beste Wahl, oder?

@der_knoben



			
				der_knoben schrieb:
			
		

> Auch hilft es dir nicht, auf nen Z68 zu warten, da du die GPU im CPU eh nicht nutzen wirst.



Könntest Du mir diese Aussage etwas näher erläutern? Leider verstehe ich sie nicht ganz... 

Da Du ja das Cooler-Master-Gehäuse HAF X benutzt, wollte ich Dich noch fragen, wie es mit den USB-Anschlüssen ausschaut. Ich hätte gerne einen oder zwei USB-3.0-Anschlüsse, also extern, und dazu noch mind. zwei USB-2.0-Anschlüsse, wegen Maus und Tastatur. Ist bei dem Gehäuse möglich, oder? Und würde dieses Kriterium auch einem von Dir vorgeschlagenen Mainboard (AsRock P67 Extreme4/GA-P67A-UD3/Asus P8P67) entsprechen?

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Softy (8. März 2011)

Hi,

der größere RAM der o.g. Graka bringt erst Vorteile ab einer Auflösung von 2560x1600 und höher. Daher wäre es ziemliche Geldverschwendung bei FullHD, es sei denn Du willst Downsampling betreiben.

Die Crucial hat eine höhere Lesegeschwindigkeit, schreibt aber etwas langsamer. Für eine System/Spieleplatte ist aber die Lesegeschwindigkeit wichtiger, daher würde ich die Crucial nehmen.

Mit dem BX2450 machst Du imo nichts falsch 

edit: Mit dem Z68 Chipsatz kannst Du übertakten und die IGP nutzen. Beim P67 nur übertakten und beim H67 nur die IGP nutzen.

Ein USB3.0 Frontpanel haben: Asrock Extreme 4 und 6, Asrock P67 Fatal1ty und Asus P8P67 Deluxe und Maximus IV Extreme.

Softy


----------



## Alistair (8. März 2011)

Hi Softy,

nein, ich will kein Downsampling betreiben. Einfach nur optimal Games zocken und für die nächsten drei oder vier Jahre abgesichert sein. Darum dachte ich, dass eine GTX 580 evtl. mehr bringen würde als eine GTX 570. 

Ok, dann werde ich die Crucial nehmen. 

Wie ist es denn mit den Sandy-Bridge-Mainboards, gibt's da keine mit einem Triple-Channel-DDR3-Speicher, sondern nur mit Dual Channel? Dann könnte ich ja gar nicht mehr als 8 GB DDR3-RAM verbauen, also nur Dual-Kit-Speicher, obwohl max. 32 GB unterstützt werden. Oder ich nehme einen Tri-Kit-Speicher, wenn ich z.B. 12 GB RAM haben will, der aber nicht bestmöglich ausgenutzt wird. Klar, 8 GB reichen ja für Spiele, aber das würde mich jetzt schon interessieren, wie man auf so ein Board 12, 16 oder gar 32 GB verbauen könnte. Oder verstehe ich da was ganz falsch?  

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Softy (8. März 2011)

Also meine Meinung ist, dass Leistung auf Vorrat zu kaufen bei Grafikkarten nur wenig Sinn macht. Lieber das Geld zur Seite legen und etwas früher eine neue (dann noch viel schnellere) Graka nachrüsten, als jetzt für sehr viel Geld ein paar % Mehrleistung zu erkaufen.

SandyBridge kann nur Dual Channel, daher sind entweder 4, 8, oder 16GB sinnvoll. Es gibt auch 8GB Riegel, die sind aber abartig teuer (und ich weiß gerade nicht, ob die auf die 1155-Boards passen) Dann wären theoretisch auch 32GB RAM möglich.

Greetzz --- Softy


----------



## der_knoben (8. März 2011)

Eine GTX580 wird nicht mehr bringen als eine GTX570.
Denn sind wir mal ehrlich: EIne GTX580 hat rund 10-15% mehr Leistung. Wenn wir das auf eine Bildausgabe bei maximalen Details auf 50FPS beziehen, dann liegt die GTX580 maximal 7FPS vorne. Ob das den höheren Preis rechtfertigt, darfst du jetzt selbst entscheiden.
Als kleine Überlegung möchte ich aber noch hinzufügen, dass, wenn die GTX570 nicht mehr reicht, auch eine GTX580 nichts mehr bringt, da die FPS so oder so im kritischen Bereich laufen.

Zum RAM: Waozu willst du 32GB RAM? Wir empfehlen z.Z. auch nur aufgrund der niedrigen Preise 2x4GB 1333MHz CL9 von TeamGroup. Zum SPielen reichen 4GB alle mal aus. Die maximale landläufige Einzelmodulgröße beträgt z.Z. 4GB, wodurch du auf 16GB RAM kommst. Wahrscheinlich hat Intel gleich nen bisschen weiter gedacht, und auf 8GB Module als max gesetzt.


----------



## Lordac (9. März 2011)

Hallo,



der_knoben schrieb:


> Zum RAM: Wozu willst du 32GB RAM? Wir empfehlen z.Z. auch nur aufgrund der niedrigen Preise 2x4GB 1333MHz CL9 von TeamGroup. Zum SPielen reichen 4GB alle mal aus. Die maximale landläufige Einzelmodulgröße beträgt z.Z. 4GB, wodurch du auf 16GB RAM kommst. Wahrscheinlich hat Intel gleich nen bisschen weiter gedacht, und auf 8GB Module als max gesetzt.


ich denke es geht darum das der PC möglichst High-End ist, bei vermutlich jeder Komponente.

Lordac


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. März 2011)

Es gibt 8GB Module, die kosten aber 4x so viel wie ein 2x4GB Kit, daher lohnt das nicht.


----------



## Alistair (9. März 2011)

@der_knoben
@Lordac

Nein, es muss sich nicht bei jeder Komponente um eine High-End-Komponente handeln, das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis lohnt sich eben nicht. Ich brauche keine 32 GB RAM, ich habe es nur angesprochen, weil sie laut den Mainboard-Herstellern möglich sind und es mich interessiert hat, wie das bei Sandy Bridge funktionieren soll. 

Ich habe jetzt mal bei Alternate ein mögliches System zusammengestellt (habe mich ein bisschen auf ASUS spezialisiert ), zwar würde ich den Rechner Anfang April bestellen und würde Euch dann vor der Bestellung der ziemlich finalen Version noch um Eure Meinung bitten, aber viel unterscheiden wird es sich von dieser hier nicht. Außerdem geht es mir auch ums Verständnis und ich will auch was dazulernen. 

CPU: Intel Core i5 2500K boxed
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B SCMG-2100 (oder evtl. Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B PCGH Edition, diesen habe ich jetzt aber nicht genommen, weil er, auch wenn er leiser ist, eine geringere Kühlleistung aufweist)
Graka: ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS (Retail, HDMI, 2x DVI, DisplayPort)
Mainboard: ASUS P8P67 Deluxe R.3.0 (Snd, 2x GLAN, FW, SATA3, USB3, BT, eSATA)
Arbeitsspeicher: GeIL DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit (Black Dragon) (2 x 4 GB)
Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF X RC-942-KKN1 (das Gehäuse gefällt mir total, möchte ja auch ext. USB-3.0-Anschluss, und außerdem will ich auch sicherheitshalber schon mal genug Platz haben für evtl. spätere Aufrüstungen)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro P9 750W
SSD: Crucial RealSSD C300 2,5" SSD 128 GB (SATA 600)
Festplatte: Samsung HD204UI 2 TB (SATA 300, Spinpoint F4 EcoGreen) (oder alternativ Seagate ST2000DL003 2,0 TB (SATA 600, Barracuda Green)? Die Seagate Barracudas sollen ja auch sehr gut sein)
Soundkarte: ASUS Xonar DX/XD
Blu-Ray Combo SATA: LG CH10LS20 Bulk
DVD-Brenner: LG GH-22NS Bulk
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit (OEM)

So, das wären die im Moment bei Alternate erhältlichen Komponenten. Das Mainboard ASUS P8P67 Deluxe kann man allerdings im PC-Builder nicht auswählen, nur ein ASUS P8P67-M R.3.0, weil dieses gerade verfügbar bzw. lieferbar ist, aber ich denke, bis April dürfte auch das ASUS-Deluxe-Mainboard (wie alle anderen Rev-3-Boards) lieferbar und im PC-Builder auswählbar sein.

Was denkt Ihr über diese Kombination/Zusammenstellung?

Meine weiteren Fragen wären dazu noch folgende:

a) Wenn der Scythe-Mugen-Kühler zu schwer sein sollte und er extra mit dem System geliefert wird, wäre es dann möglich, ihn ohne großen Aufwand einzubauen? Ich würde nämlich nur ungerne das ganze System ausbauen bzw. viele Komponenten entfernen, weil dann kann ich mir die Zusammenstellung durch alternate (oder hardwareversand.de) gleich sparen. ^^

b) Wenn ich anstelle des 8 GB RAM DDR3-1333 ein 8 GB RAM DDR3-1600 (ebenfalls 2 x 4 GB) nehme, gibt der Konfigurator folgende Empfehlung aus: "Der von Ihnen gewählte Prozessor unterstützt die Geschwindigkeit des Speichers leider nicht. In der Regel kann der Speicher zwar problemlos betrieben werden, allerdings nur in der von der CPU unterstützten Geschwindigkeit."
Heißt das also, dass der i5 2500K zu langsam für den 1600-Speicher ist? Für meine Ansprüche reicht ja der DDR3-1333-Speicher aus, aber das würde mich schon interessieren, warum das so ist.

c) Ich bin mir auch etwas unsicher, ob alle Komponenten miteinander kompatibel sind und wie es mit den Slots ausschaut (2,5", 3,5", SATA 300, SATA 600). Müsste alles in Ordnung sein, oder?

d) Würdet Ihr mir evtl. einen extra Gehäuselüfter empfehlen? Das Cooler Master HAF X müsste auch so für gute Belüftung sorgen, oder?

e) Ich verstehe bei den Laufwerken den Unterschied zwischen "Bulk" und "Retail" nicht ganz. Ich nehme an, dass die Bulk-Laufwerke von Alternate eingebaut werden, und die Retail-Laufwerke extra zugesandt werden, oder?

f) Alternate bietet neben der Zusammenstellung auch einen Belastungstest (48 h) an. Wäre dieser Belastungstest zu empfehlen? Wenn ja, so wäre er mir den Aufpreis von 75,- EUR schon wert.

So, das wär's jetzt erstmal, und, mal wieder, vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe und die vielen Ratschläge. 

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## der_knoben (9. März 2011)

Spar dir den ZUsammenbau zu bezahlen und mach das selbst. Ansonsten einfach mal ne Mail zu Alternate schicken, ob der Mugen2 verbaut geliefert wird.

Der i5 2500K ist nicht zu langsam für den RAM, sondern unterstützt vom Standard RAM Teiler her nur 1333MHz. Du kannst diesen Teiler aber auf 1600MHz umstellen.

Das Cooler Master hat eine sehr gute Belüftung. Wenn du es noch etwas leiser haben willst, kauf dir ne Lüftersteuerung ala Scythe Kaze Master 5,25".

Bei Bulk Ware wird nur das Teil selbst geliefert. Zubehör wie Kabel, Schrauben oder Anleitung gibt es hier nicht. Eingebaut würden aber beide von Alternate.

Den Belastungstest wirst du nicht brauchen, da alles über die Gewährleistung und Garantie abgedeckt ist. Sofern also kein defekt eines Teils vorliegt, muss der PC funktionierend ankommen. Aber wie gesagt, bau dir die Kiste selbst zusammen.

Das NT ist im ÜBrigen zu Groß. Ein 550W NT reicht völlig aus. Bspw. BeQuiet Straight Power E8 580CM oder Antec True Power 550/650 (das mit besserer P/L)


----------



## Alistair (11. März 2011)

Hi der_knoben,

alles klar, danke. Werde dann doch lieber den 1333 RAM nehmen, der Unterschied zum 1600 ist beim Spielen ja eh nicht zu merken. 

Wie schaut es aber mit den Einstellungen des Sandy-Bridge-Prozessors aus, standardmäßig müsste er ja auf 3,30 GHz eingestellt sein, oder? Und wie ist es mit Turbo (SMT hat der i5 2500K ja nicht, im Gegensatz zum i7 2600K), muss man diese Einstellung manuell aktivieren? Wenn ja, wie kann man das machen, es gibt wohl ein mitgeliefertes Tool von Intel, oder?

Und könntest Du oder Softy mir kurz erklären, wie genau ich mit der SSD von Crucial umgehen sollte, auf dieser wird Windows 7 installiert, das ist klar, aber was kann ich sonst noch auf sie packen? Evtl. Standardprogramme, wie z.B. Opera, Winamp etc. auf der SSD installieren, oder doch lieber auf der Samsung Spinpoint (oder Seagate Barracuda, kann mich immer noch nicht entscheiden)? Spiele sollte man wohl eh nur auf dieser Festplatte installieren, und nicht auf der SSD, oder?

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Softy (11. März 2011)

Auf die 128GB Crucial passt Windows, der übliche Office-Kram, Tools und etliche Games drauf. Was Du regelmäßig zockst, würde ich auf die SSD packen. Den Rest, sowie Filme, Musik, Fotos etc. kommen ins Datengrab.


----------



## Alistair (11. März 2011)

Hi Softy,

vielen Dank. Was ich regelmäßig zocke... Joa, das wäre auf jeden Fall F.E.A.R. 2, und später würde ich auch gerne Fallout: New Vegas spielen. Das sind ja Steam-Titel. Es wäre dann wohl bei diesen wohl am sichersten, Steam auf der zweiten Festplatte zu installieren, da ja noch mehr Steam-Titel hinzukommen würden.

Ach ja, die von Windows eingestellte, automatische Defragmentierung der SSD sollte man abschalten, ich meine, das mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben. Stimmt das? Und die Defragmentierung bei der anderen Festplatte kann ich ja eh aktiviert lassen. Gibt es von dieser Seite aus evtl. noch was zu beachten?

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Softy (11. März 2011)

Also bei 128 GB sollte der Steam-Quark schon draufpassen. Dieses kleine Programm nimmt Dir die Arbeit ab, und führt die optimalen Einstellungen für die SSD durch: SSD Tweaker

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. März 2011)

Denk daran, dass alle Steam Game in einem Ordner sind, und dieser dann immer fetter wird, je mehr Steam Games dazu kommen.


----------



## der_knoben (12. März 2011)

Man kann ja wohl aber auch mal Spiele deinstallieren, die man nicht mehr spielt. Von daher sollten 60GB für nen Steamordner auf der SSD wohl ausreichen. Ich hab aktuell ungefähr 60GB an Spielen installiert, wovon ich nicht mal die Hälfte zocke.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2011)

Bei mir sinds über 200GB, liegt halt daran, dass ich ein Game nie deinstalliere, könnte ja sein, dass ich es noch mal spielen will.


----------



## Lordac (13. März 2011)

Hallo,



Alistair schrieb:


> @Lordac
> 
> Nein, es muss sich nicht bei jeder Komponente um eine High-End-Komponente handeln, das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis lohnt sich eben nicht.


meine Aussage war etwas überspitzt, das gebe ich zu, aber die Tendenz was du möchtest ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen wenn man folgende Beiträge liest:



Alistair schrieb:


> Lieber jetzt einen High-End-PC und dann habe ich gleich einige Jahre Ruhe.


 


Alistair schrieb:


> Von meinen Anforderungen her hat sich nichts geändert, ich möchte weiterhin ein High-End-System zum Spielen und auch für den Sound. Außerdem, die aktuellen Sandy Bridge werden ja als "Mittelklasse-Prozessoren" bezeichnet. Wann werden denn dann die High-End-Sandy-Bridge-CPUs erhältlich sein? Würde es sich evtl. lohnen, jetzt auf diese zu warten, anstatt sich z.B. den i7 2600K zu kaufen?


 
Bei deiner aktuellen Zusammenstellung hast du dich ja schon ein klein wenig eingebremst, aber sie birgt immer noch viel Sparpotenzial ohne das du viel weniger Leistung hättest.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Alistair (14. März 2011)

Hallo Lordac.



Lordac schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> meine Aussage war etwas überspitzt, das gebe ich zu, aber die Tendenz was du möchtest ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen wenn man folgende Beiträge liest:
> 
> Bei deiner aktuellen Zusammenstellung hast du dich ja schon ein klein wenig eingebremst, aber sie birgt immer noch viel Sparpotenzial ohne das du viel weniger Leistung hättest.



Ja, ich gebe es auch zu, dass ich am Anfang mehr wollte, als ich es eigentlich nötig gehabt hätte. Lieber würde ich jetzt etwas Geld sparen und dann vllt. in ein oder zwei Jahren ein wenig aufrüsten. Das habe ich jetzt dank Euch gelernt. 

Danke für Eure Antworten bzgl. SSD, Softy, quantenslipstream und der_knoben. Nochmal kurz zu meiner Frage, die automatische Defragmentierung der SSD würde ich also deaktivieren, gibt es bei der SSD noch weitere Einstellungen zu beachten?

Bei der Sound-Anlage habe ich mich eigentlich bereits für ein Logitech-Z506-System entschieden gehabt, den Preis von ca. 90,- EUR finde ich auch gut, doch jetzt habe ich in einigen User-Berichten gelesen, dass die Boxen, wenn man keine Musik hört, kein Spiel spielt oder keinen Film sieht, hörbar sein sollen, also so ein Grundrauschen vorhanden ist. Das würde mir jetzt eher weniger gefallen. Könntet Ihr mir evtl. eine Anlage empfehlen? Oder ist dieses Rauschen vom Z506 gar nicht so schlimm?

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Softy (14. März 2011)

Alistair schrieb:


> Nochmal kurz zu meiner Frage, die automatische Defragmentierung der SSD würde ich also deaktivieren, gibt es bei der SSD noch weitere Einstellungen zu beachten?



Diese kleine Tool: SSD Tweaker for Windows finde ich sehr praktisch, da es die optimalen Einstellungen für eine SSD automatisch vornimmt.

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## der_knoben (15. März 2011)

Zwecks Soundsystem am besten mal im Audio Unterforum nachfragen.


----------



## Alistair (16. März 2011)

Hallo Softy,

sorry, habe Deinen ersten Beitrag mit dem SSD Tweaker vollkommen vergessen. Danke nochmal für den Link. 

Hallo der_knoben,

danke, ich habe im Audio-Unterforum folgende zwei Threads über Logitech Z506 gefunden: Logitech Z506 vorgestellt: 5.1-Sound-System ab August und Logitech Z506 Problem

Ich denke, ich werde das Z506-System einfach mal kaufen und schauen, wenn das Rauschen nicht wirklich laut sein sollte, so wird es dann schon passen.

Ach ja, ich kenne mich leider mit den modernen Anschlüssen nicht so gut aus. Ich habe mich noch nicht zwischen der MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr II/OC und der ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS entschieden. Die MSI-Karte hat ja Mini-HDMI und 2x DVI, die ASUS-Karte hingegen HDMI, 2x DVI und DisplayPort. Der Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 hat ja 2x HDMI und 1x VGA. Falls im Lieferumfang des BX2450 kein HDMI-Kabel dabei sein sollte, könntet Ihr mir zeigen, was für ein Kabel ich da genau benötige, um den Monitor in der höchsten Auflösung in Full-HD nutzen zu können?

Außerdem bin ich am Überlegen, ob ich wirklich einen CPU-Kühler brauche, das System ist auch schon so gut genug, dass ich evtl. gar nicht wirklich übertakten würde/müsste. Sind die CPU-Kühler eigentlich eher fürs Übertakten geeignet, oder ist es schon sinnvoll, einen zu haben, damit das System nicht sehr laut wird? Die wirklich guten Kühler sind ja ziemlich schwer und der Montageaufwand, gerade beim Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B, ist auch noch ziemlich groß. Wenn man nicht übertaktet, würde dann der Intel-Boxed-Kühler auch ausreichen, und ist er unter Last noch einigermaßen leise?

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Softy (17. März 2011)

Hi,

beim Samsung BX2450 ist kein HDMI-Kabel dabei. Daher bräuchtest Du für die ASUS-Karte ein ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Kabel - HDMI - Diverse Kabel HDMI, und für die MSI-Karte ein ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Kabel - HDMI - Diverse Kabel HDMI/Mini-HDMI 2m. Es gibt auch HDMI auf DVI Adapter und Kabel.

Der Intel boxed-Kühler ist laut aktueller PCGH-Ausgabe sehr leise (0.9 sone bei 100% Lüfterdrehzahl). Daher reicht dieser aus, wenn Du nicht übertakten möchtest. Einen anderen Kühler kannst Du ja später nachkaufen, wenn Du doch OC betreiben möchtest.

Gruß --- Softy


----------



## Alistair (21. März 2011)

Hi Softy,

vielen Dank für die Links. Warum ist die Streuung bei den HDMI-Kabeln aber so hoch, also von ca. 3,- bis ca. 35,- EUR? Und sind diese Diverse HDMI-Kabel auch für die aktuelle Version 1.4a geeignet?

Ich hätte nun doch noch eine Frage bzgl. Festplatten. Die Crucial-SSD ist ja SATA 600, würde es evtl. Probleme geben, wenn die andere Festplatte auch SATA 600, wie die Barracuda XT von Seagate, ist? Das Board unterstützt ja diese Anzahl. Oder wäre es doch vorteilhafter, wenn die normale Festplatte SATA 300, wie die Samsung Spinpoint F3, wäre? Ich denke, das wäre egal, da der SATA-300-Fehler bei den Sockel-1155-Boards ja behoben ist, aber ich wollte mich nur noch mal absichern. 

Ach ja, falls ich den PC bei Alternate zusammenstellen lassen sollte, lohnt es sich, die RAID-Konfiguration durchführen zu lassen? Ich denke, das wäre nur bei mehreren gleichen Festplatten praktisch, aber ich habe ja nur eine SSD und eine HDD.

In der aktuellen PCGH-Ausgabe habe ich außerdem gelesen, dass die ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS ein Spulenpfeifen hat, das moderat ist, je nach Last tritt ein sog. "Zirpen" auf. Dass die Grafikkarten-Kühler bei Last etwas lauter werden, weiß ich, aber was genau kann ich mir denn darunter vorstellen? Das könnte eben auch für die ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS gelten. Stört das sehr beim Spielen?

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Softy (21. März 2011)

Magnetplatten mit SATA3 sind sinnfrei, denn es wird gerade mal die Sata1 Geschwindigkeit ausgenutzt. Das ist nur ein Marketing Trick, die Samsung Spinpoint F3 (HD103SJ) ist sogar einen Tick schneller als die Seagate oder WD Caviar Black. Und auch ziemlich leise.

RAID Konfiguration bräuchtest Du nur, wenn Du 2 Platten im RAID laufen lassen wolltest, was ja nicht der Fall ist 

Das Spulenfiepen passiert, wenn durch die Drosselspulen Strom mit bestimmten Frequenzen fließt. Das entstehende Magnetfeld bringt die Spulen zum schwingen. Ist afaik nicht schädlich, nur unheimlich nervig (Meine Graka fiept ab ~150fps ) Ob die Asus GTX570 fiept weiß ich nicht.

Was es mit den teuren HDMI Kabeln auf sich hat, keine Ahnung. Vllt. irgendwie abgeschirmt oder so  Und 20 meter lang


----------



## Alistair (21. März 2011)

Danke, Softy. 



Softy schrieb:


> Magnetplatten mit SATA3 sind sinnfrei, denn es wird gerade mal die Sata1 Geschwindigkeit ausgenutzt. Das ist nur ein Marketing Trick, die Samsung Spinpoint F3 (HD103SJ) ist sogar einen Tick schneller als die Seagate oder WD Caviar Black. Und auch ziemlich leise.



Du meinst wohl SATA6, oder? Dann werde ich die Samsung Spinpoint F3 (HD103SJ) nehmen, 1000 GB Speicher reichen ja auch. Ich hätte halt gedacht, eine SATA-600-Festplatte mit gleich 2000 GB wäre besser, da schneller und doppelt so viel Speicherplatz.

Aber auf eine 1-TB-Platte passen auch viele Games drauf. ^^



> Das Spulenfiepen passiert, wenn durch die Drosselspulen Strom mit bestimmten Frequenzen fließt. Das entstehende Magnetfeld bringt die Spulen zum schwingen. Ist afaik nicht schädlich, nur unheimlich nervig (Meine Graka fiept ab ~150fps ) Ob die Asus GTX570 fiept weiß ich nicht.



Ok, die ASUS ENGTX580 Direct Cu II wurde in der aktuellen PCGH ja auch noch als ein Top-Produkt ausgezeichnet, also wird das schon kein Problem sein, und außerdem gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass ich eine so hohe FPS-Anzahl wie Du erreichen werde. 

Die MSI N580GTX Twin Frozr II/OC ist auch ein PCGH-Top-Produkt, und hat ein unauffälliges Spulenfieben (ab vierstelligen FPS ). Da sie aber bei Spielen lauter als die ASUS-Karte ist, werde ich wohl diese nehmen.

Was die HDMI-Kabel angeht, scheint die Länge echt eine große Rolle zu spielen... 

Und jetzt noch eine letzte Frage: Welcher Speicher wäre eher zu empfehlen? G.Skill Ripjaws-X 8 GB (CL9) oder G.Skill Ripjaws-X 8 GB (CL7)?

Beim Spielen ist zwar kaum ein Unterschied festzustellen, aber ich kann mich irgendwie nicht zwischen diesen beiden RAMs entscheiden...  Oder ist es ganz einfach vollkommen egal?

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Softy (21. März 2011)

Sata III ist das Gleiche wie Sata 6 Gbit/s und Sata II = SATA 3 Gbit/s  Festplatten ab 2 TB haben eine relativ hohe Rückläuferquote, daher würde ich wenn 2x1 TB nehmen. KLICK
Mit der Samsung F3 machst Du sicher nichts verkehrt.



> und außerdem gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass ich eine so hohe FPS-Anzahl wie Du erreichen werde.


Mit einer GTX580 wirst Du weitaus höhere fps erzielen  Ich würde auch zur Asus tendieren, obwohl die imo oversized ist. Eine GTX 570 oder auch eine GTX560 sollte ausreichen.

Wenn dann würde ich die RipjawsX mit CL9 nehmen. Den Unterschied zu CL7 kannst Du in Benchmarks messen, aber wahrscheinlich nie merken. Welchen Kühler hast Du. Denn mit den Heatspreadern könnte es mit manchen Kühlern eng werden.

Softy


----------



## Alistair (21. März 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Sata III ist das Gleiche wie Sata 6 Gbit/s und Sata II = SATA 3 Gbit/s  Festplatten ab 2 TB haben eine relativ hohe Rückläuferquote, daher würde ich wenn 2x1 TB nehmen. KLICK



Danke, Softy, diese News habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen. oO
Und danke auch für die Erklärung. 



> Mit der Samsung F3 machst Du sicher nichts verkehrt.



Das glaube ich Dir, wobei ca. 15% der User auf Alternate sie mit nur einem Stern bewertet haben. Aber die meisten haben gute bis sehr gute Erfahrungen mit ihr gemacht, und das schaut schon deutlich aus.



> Mit einer GTX580 wirst Du weitaus höhere fps erzielen



Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, auf max. Auflösung mit hohen AA- und AF-Einstellungen... 



> Wenn dann würde ich die RipjawsX mit CL9 nehmen. Den Unterschied zu CL7 kannst Du in Benchmarks messen, aber wahrscheinlich nie merken. Welchen Kühler hast Du. Denn mit den Heatspreadern könnte es mit manchen Kühlern eng werden.



Ich schwanke noch zwischen dem Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B, dem EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev. B und dem Thermalright Archon.

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Softy (21. März 2011)

> Das glaube ich Dir, wobei ca. 15% der User auf Alternate sie mit nur einem Stern bewertet haben. Aber die meisten haben gute bis sehr gute Erfahrungen mit ihr gemacht, und das schaut schon deutlich aus.



Diesen Bewertungen traue ich nur bis zur nächsten Tonne zum reinwerfen  Wer weiß schon, wer die geschrieben hat und wieviele davon gefaked sind. Hier noch ein positiver Erfahrungsbericht: Ich hab die Platte seit ca. 1 Jahr und bin sehr zufrieden. Schnell und leise. Hier mal ein HD Tune Screenshot:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kühler würde ich je nach gewünschter Leistung einen Mugen2, einen be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 oder Thermalright Silver Arrow nehmen.


----------



## Alistair (28. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich hole mal kurz diesen Thread wieder hoch, um einen kleinen Bericht abzugeben. Mittlerweile habe ich den neuen Rechner seit ca. 10 Wochen im Betrieb, habe ihn bei Alternate gekauft und auch zusammenbauen lassen. Ich bin mit dem Rechner wirklich sehr zufrieden. Vielen Dank noch einmal Euch allen für Eure Hilfe und Eure Ratschläge. 

Softy, ich habe nun, neben der Crucial RealSSD C300 128 GB, auch eine Samsung HD103SJ und kann Dir voll und ganz zustimmen. Sie ist wirklich schnell und leise, und auch die Ladebildschirme der Spiele, die ich auch auf dem alten Rechner gespielt habe, sind viel kürzer geworden. 
Und der Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 ist auch super. 

Da es mir mit dem Budget noch möglich war, habe ich mich auch für einen Intel i7-2600K und eine ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS entschieden. Das Spulenfiepen kann ich bisher nicht bestätigen, die Grafikkarte ist echt top.

Über die Thermalright-Kühler habe ich nicht nur hier viel Gutes gelesen, und da der Thermalright Silver Arrow zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht verfügbar war, habe ich mich für den Thermalright Archon entschieden. Mit den G.Skill Ripjaws-X gibt es auch keine Platzprobleme mit den Heatspreadern, ein bisschen knapp ist es mit dem Kühler zwar geworden, aber es gibt eben keine Platzprobleme.

Die ASUS Xonar DX ist auch eine tolle Soundkarte, der Sound ist absolut spitze.

Ein ziemlich seltsames Problem habe ich seit ca. zwei Wochen aber leider doch, und da wollte ich Euch fragen, ob Ihr es Euch mal anschauen könnt. Vielleicht ist es im Endeffekt auch nicht wirklich ein "Problem", aber komisch ist die ganze Sache schon. Das erste Mal kam beim Herunterfahren vor ca. zwei Wochen die Meldung "Windows-Funkionen werden konfiguriert. Schalten Sie den Computer nicht aus.". Beim Hochfahren gibt es dann einen Fehler. Beim ersten Mal habe ich dann eine Systemwiederherstellung durchgeführt, vorgestern kam es dann wieder. Es handelt sich dabei allem Anschein nach um eine "Sprachpaketdeinstallation", die beim Hochfahren einen Fehler beim Aktualisieren von über 200000 mui-Dateien verursacht.

Gestern habe ich einen Thread im Betriebssysteme-Unterforum erstellt und die Angelegenheit genauer beschrieben: Windows 7 -  Windows-Funktionen werden konfiguriert - Problem

Der Fehler ist nicht leicht zu googlen, was ich so gefunden habe, scheint es sich dabei nur um ein Problem mit ASUS-Notebooks zu handeln, aber ich habe ja einen Rechner. Es würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr mir auch da helfen könntet.

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2011)

Hi,

danke erstmal für Dein Feedback.

Bei dem Problem mit Windows Update kann ich Dir leider nicht helfen, sieht für mich so aus, dass da irgendwie irgendwas durcheinandergekommen ist. In dem Fall würde ich, bevor ich stundenlang nach Fehlern suche, Windows neu aufsetzen. Aber vielleicht meldet sich hier ja noch jemand, der Dir etwas gezielter weiterhelfen kann


----------



## Alistair (28. Juni 2011)

Hi Softy,

alles klar, danke Dir.

Kleine Korrektur: Es handelt sich dabei aber nicht um einen Fehler mit dem Windows Update, sondern um ein Problem mit den Windows-Funktionen, die anscheinend einfach so mal aktiviert werden. Updates konnte ich bisher immer problemlos installieren, und auch die vier Updates, die heute erschienen sind, gingen auch ohne Probleme. 

Gute zwei Monate lang lief der Rechner ja vollkommen ohne Probleme, Windows 7 war ja auch von Alternate vorinstalliert, und erst seit dieser seltsamen "Sprachpaketdeinstallation" trat das Problem auf.

Da wir aber grad dabei sind... Falls ich den Rechner dann, wenn das Problem immer wieder auftritt, mit der Recovery-DVD neu aufsetzen sollte, wie sollte ich das Firmware-Update für die Crucial-C300-SSD durchführen bzw. auf was muss ich da besonders achten? Der AHCI-Modus müsste ja z.B. bestehen bleiben, oder?

Die HDD wäre von der Formatierung nicht betroffen, oder?

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2011)

Sowohl der AHCI-Modus, als auch die Firmware bleiben durch eine Neuinstallation von Windows unberührt. Die Daten auf der HDD bleiben ebenfalls bestehen.

Dennoch würde ich Dir empfehlen, die http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...konfiguration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html für den optimalen Betrieb der SSD vorher mal durchzulesen.

Grüße


----------



## Alistair (28. Juni 2011)

Ach, das ist ja super, dass sowohl der AHCI-Modus als auch die Firmware trotz einer Neuinstallation von Windows erhalten bleiben. Sehr praktisch.

Den Thread über die Konfiguration einer SSD habe ich bereits bei der Inbetriebnahme des Rechners abgearbeitet. Das ist eine wirklich tolle Anleitung von Elementardrache. Danke Dir aber trotzdem für die Empfehlung, Softy, und falls ich wirklich mal die Neuinstallation durchführen sollte, werde ich den Thread gerne noch mal durchgehen. 

Was die HDD angeht, bedeutet das ja dann, dass die Spiele, die ich auf ihr installiert habe, bei einer Neuinstallatoin erhalten bleiben. Die Spielstände befinden sich aber ja im persönlichen Ordner auf der SSD. Werden diese Ordner dann bei einem Neustart der Spiele automatisch wiederhergestellt?

Ich hoffe nur, dass das Problem nach einer evtl. Neuinstallation von Windows wirklich nicht mehr auftritt. Da ich den Rechner nun aber nicht wirklich lange im Betrieb habe, das Betriebssystem also noch relativ "frisch" ist, könnte es möglich sein, dass es dann doch wieder auftritt... Vielleicht liegt es ja am ASUS-Board... Aber Du hast schon Recht, stundenlang nach Fehlern suchen bringt auch nicht wirklich was, und grad bei so einer schnellen SSD ist die Neuinstallation auch relativ schnell erledigt. Bisher habe ich auf der SSD eh nichts außer dem Betriebssystem und den wichtigsten Programmen.

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2011)

Bevor Du die SSD formatierst, solltest Du natürlich alle weiterhin benötigten Daten (Spielstände etc.) auf die HDD kopieren, denn sonst sind die weg. Auch müssen die Spiele und Programme nach einer Neuinstallation von Windows i.d.R. ebenfalls neu installiert werden.

Die meisten dieser Daten finden sich unter C:\Benutzer\<Benutzername>

Eine Garantie, dass der Fehler dann behoben ist, gibt es natürlich leider nicht.


----------



## Alistair (28. Juni 2011)

Also müssen auch die Spiele auf der HDD neu installiert werden. Ok, danke, Softy. Die würde ich dann einfach über Start -> Programme und Funktionen deinstallieren und wieder neu installieren.

Naja, wenigstens bleiben dann immer noch die anderen Daten, wie z.B. Musik-Dateien und Videos, auf der HDD erhalten. ^^

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2011)

Alistair schrieb:


> Die würde ich dann einfach über Start -> Programme und Funktionen deinstallieren und wieder neu installieren.



Das geht auch schneller. Wenn Du die SSD platt machst, kannst Du entweder den / die Games-Ordner auf der HDD manuell löschen, oder einfach lassen und dann im selben Ordner einfach erneut installieren. Manche / ältere Games funktionieren auch weiterhin, wenn Du Windows neu installierst. Einfach ausprobieren


----------



## Alistair (28. Juni 2011)

Alles klar, die Games einfach in den selben Ordnern auf der HDD nach der Neuinstallation von Windows drüber- bzw. erneut installieren (also alle Spieldateien ersetzen) ist auch praktisch. Dann muss ich nur noch die Patches für die Spiele erneut installieren. Vielen Dank für die Tipps, Softy. 

Dann ist eine Neuinstallation des Betriebssystems gar nicht ein so großer Aufwand, wie ich es zuerst angenommen habe. Wenn der Problem weiterhin auftritt bzw. weitreichende Konsequenzen haben sollte, z.B. dass die Leistung schlechter wird, werde ich es mal durchführen.

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Softy (29. Juni 2011)

Zur Installation von Windows 7 hat quantenslipstream ein schönes How-to erstellt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ionieren-installieren-und-erste-schritte.html


----------



## Alistair (4. Juli 2011)

Hallo Softy,

gestern Abend kam leider wieder der gleiche Fehler, vor dem Herunterfahren ist mir im Task-Manager wieder die TrustedInstaller.exe mit über 300.000 K aufgefallen, da wusste ich sofort, dass wieder was passiert ist. In der Systemwiederherstellung war wieder eine "Sprachpaketdeinstallation" angegeben. Diesmal habe ich den Rechner aber nicht heruntergefahren, sondern neu gestartet, in der Hoffnung, dass der frühere Fehler bei einem "normalen" Herunterfahren passiert ist und dass es evtl. bei einem Neustart nicht mehr passiert.

Beim Herunterfahren gab's dann wieder die Meldung "Windows-Funktionen werden konfiguriert", bei 18% ist er neu gestartet, dann wollte er diesmal ca. 70000 Dateien aktualisieren, und bei der ActionCenter.cpl.dll.mui hat er aufgehört und gab bei 35% in dem farbigen Windows-Bildschirm kurz vor der Anmeldung wieder einen "Fehler" aus, Änderungen wurden wieder rückgängig gemacht. Ich habe weiterhin keine Ahnung, welcher Dienst das verursacht. Ansonsten scheint Windows aber ganz normal zu laufen.

Wenn es noch einige Male passiert, dann werde ich eine Neuinstallation wirklich durchführen müssen, aber wenn er dann so weitermachen sollte, auch wenn es wieder 2,5 Monate dauern sollte, hat mir die Formatierung leider auch nicht wirklich was gebracht, aber eine andere Lösung gibt's eben nicht.

Vielen Dank für den Link zu der Anleitung von quantenslipstream, eine wirklich tolle Anleitung. 

Ach ja, meine HDD ist in drei Partitionen partitioniert, ich denke mal, dass das bei der Neuinstallation keine Rolle spielt, oder?

Und wie kann ich (sicherheitshalber) nach der Formatierung überprüfen, welche Firmware auf der SSD installiert ist bzw. ob die gleiche wie vor der Neinstallation geblieben ist?

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Softy (4. Juli 2011)

Hast Du denn zwischenzeitlich Windows neu installiert?

Wenn Du Windows neu installierst, wird nur die bisherige Windows-Partition gelöscht, die anderen bleiben so. Auch die Firmware der SSD wird dadurch nicht gelöscht.

Grüße


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juli 2011)

Alistair schrieb:


> Ach ja, meine HDD ist in drei Partitionen partitioniert, ich denke mal, dass das bei der Neuinstallation keine Rolle spielt, oder?



Das spielt keine Rolle, deswegen partitioniert man ja, damit man eben Windows neu installieren kann ohne die ganze Festplatte löschen zu müssen.



Alistair schrieb:


> Und wie kann ich (sicherheitshalber) nach der Formatierung überprüfen, welche Firmware auf der SSD installiert ist bzw. ob die gleiche wie vor der Neinstallation geblieben ist?



Eine Firmware kannst du nicht so ohne weiteres löschen oder verändern.


----------



## Alistair (5. Juli 2011)

Hi Softy,

nein, eine Neuinstallation von Windows 7 habe ich noch nicht durgeführt, da ich eben gehofft habe, dass diese "Sprachpaketdeinstallation", die anscheinend im Hintergrund durchgeführt wird, wenn man ca. eine halbe Stunde am Rechner nichts macht, nicht wieder auftritt und somit auch dieser Fehler beim Konfigurieren der Windows-Funktionen nicht mehr erscheint. Und da das Betriebssystem weiterhin normal zu laufen scheint, wollte ich es eben noch abwarten, und ich wollte auch die SSD mit der Neuinstallation evtl. nicht belasten. Sollte dies aber kein Ende nehmen, so werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich eine Neuinstallation durchführen.

Was mich jetzt aber etwas irritiert, ist die Sache mit der "Schnellformatierung", die ich in diesem Thread gelesen habe. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer "Formatierung", die eine SSD wohl belastet, und einer "Schnellformatierung", die der SSD anscheinend nichts ausmacht?

Ich würde das Neuaufsetzen des Systems folgendermaßen durchführen: Im laufenden Betrieb die Windows-7-OEM-DVD einlegen, Rechner neu starten, während des Hochfahrens mehrmals F8 drücken, und dann von dem Blu-ray-Laufwerk, in dem die Windows-7-DVD liegt, booten. Wäre das korrekt? Und wäre das nun eine "Formatierung" oder eine "Schnellformatierung"?

Hi quantenslipstream,

danke, aber ich habe die HDD partitioniert, nicht die SSD, und das würde ich nach der Neuinstallation auch so belassen. 
Ich habe nur angenommen, dass evtl. die HDD nach der Neuinstallation in einer Partition vorhanden sein müsste, und ich sie erst danach partitionieren kann.

Hm... Vielleicht könnte ich den Fehler genauer beschreiben, wenn ich in die Problemereignisanzeige kommen könnte, also in das Menü, in dem alle Programme, die Probleme verursacht haben, aufgeführt werden, mit der Möglichkeit, die Probleme an Micorosoft zu senden. Das wäre also das Menü, in dem auch Spielabstürze beschrieben werden, also z.B. APPCRASH oder APPHANG, kennt Ihr bestimmt. Wisst Ihr, wie ich dieses Menü bei Windows 7 aufrufen könnte? Über die Systemsteuerung habe ich leider nichts gefunden, es scheint anders zu sein als bei Windows Vista.

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2011)

Alistair schrieb:


> Was mich jetzt aber etwas irritiert, ist die Sache mit der "Schnellformatierung", die ich in diesem Thread gelesen habe. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer "Formatierung", die eine SSD wohl belastet, und einer "Schnellformatierung", die der SSD anscheinend nichts ausmacht?



Bei einer Schnellformatierung wird nur ein Inhaltsverzeichnis geschrieben, sonst nichts. Das reicht in der Regel.
SSDs sollte man eh nicht komplett formatieren, das belastet die Zellen, da jede einmal beschrieben und dann gelöscht wird.



Alistair schrieb:


> Ich würde das Neuaufsetzen des Systems folgendermaßen durchführen: Im laufenden Betrieb die Windows-7-OEM-DVD einlegen, Rechner neu starten, während des Hochfahrens mehrmals F8 drücken, und dann von dem Blu-ray-Laufwerk, in dem die Windows-7-DVD liegt, booten. Wäre das korrekt? Und wäre das nun eine "Formatierung" oder eine "Schnellformatierung"?



Du brauchst F8 nur einmal drücken, beim Bios Post. Dort kannst du auch lesen, dass du durch Drücken von F8 zum Boot Auswahlmenü kommst.
Dort markierst du dann das Laufwerk und bootest dann. Die DVD wird eingelesen, du musst dann drücken, dass du von der DVD starten willst, das machst du dann.
Danach ist es wie in meinem Link beschrieben, kannst du dir ja noch mal durchlesen.



Alistair schrieb:


> danke, aber ich habe die HDD partitioniert, nicht die SSD, und das würde ich nach der Neuinstallation auch so belassen.
> Ich habe nur angenommen, dass evtl. die HDD nach der Neuinstallation in einer Partition vorhanden sein müsste, und ich sie erst danach partitionieren kann.



Nein, du musst nichts ändern, einmal paritioniert und formatiert bleibt die HDD so, egal wie oft du Windows neu installierst. Die SSD Partition formatierst du im Menü, einfach auf formatieren klicken und fertig, sie wird automatisch schnell formatiert und dann drückst du dich wie gewohnt durch, bis die Installation abgeschlossen ist.

Es wäre ja ziemlich blöd, wenn man USB Sticks und externe Festplatte immer erst formatieren muss, wenn man sie am Rechner nutzen will. 



Alistair schrieb:


> Hm... Vielleicht könnte ich den Fehler genauer beschreiben, wenn ich in die Problemereignisanzeige kommen könnte, also in das Menü, in dem alle Programme, die Probleme verursacht haben, aufgeführt werden, mit der Möglichkeit, die Probleme an Micorosoft zu senden. Das wäre also das Menü, in dem auch Spielabstürze beschrieben werden, also z.B. Appcrash oder Apphang, kennt Ihr bestimmt. Wisst Ihr, wie ich dieses Menü bei Windows 7 aufrufen könnte? Über die Systemsteuerung habe ich leider nichts gefunden, es scheint anders zu sein als bei Windows Vista.


 
Irgendwelche Dinge an Microsoft senden hat noch nie geholfen.


----------



## Alistair (6. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei einer Schnellformatierung wird nur ein Inhaltsverzeichnis geschrieben, sonst nichts. Das reicht in der Regel.
> SSDs sollte man eh nicht komplett formatieren, das belastet die Zellen, da jede einmal beschrieben und dann gelöscht wird.



Ok, obwohl ich es eh nicht machen werde, interessiert es mich jetzt aber trotzdem... Wie kann man denn eine SSD komplett formatieren?



> Du brauchst F8 nur einmal drücken, beim Bios Post. Dort kannst du auch lesen, dass du durch Drücken von F8 zum Boot Auswahlmenü kommst.
> Dort markierst du dann das Laufwerk und bootest dann. Die DVD wird eingelesen, du musst dann drücken, dass du von der DVD starten willst, das machst du dann.
> Danach ist es wie in meinem Link beschrieben, kannst du dir ja noch mal durchlesen.



Ich habe es schon mal versucht, ins UEFI zu kommen, und muss sagen, dass ich da ganz schön oft die F8-Taste drücken muss. Ich sehe nur kurz das American-Megatrends-Menü, in dem der CPU-Takt, die angeschlossenen HUBs und die Laufwerksnamen beschrieben sind, und dann wird Windows gleich gestartet. Man kann auch nichts davon lesen, dass man F8 drücken muss, um zum Boot-Auswahlmenü zu kommen. Entweder liegt es an der SSD, weil das Hochfahren echt sehr schnell vonstatten geht, oder an dem ASUS-P8P67-Deluxe-Mainboard, das dieses Menü beim Booten angibt.



> Nein, du musst nichts ändern, einmal paritioniert und formatiert bleibt die HDD so, egal wie oft du Windows neu installierst. Die SSD Partition formatierst du im Menü, einfach auf formatieren klicken und fertig, sie wird automatisch schnell formatiert und dann drückst du dich wie gewohnt durch, bis die Installation abgeschlossen ist.



Alles klar, dann muss ich, wie es mir Softy bereits erklärt hat, also nur noch die Spiele, die sich auf der HDD befinden,  neu- bzw. drüberinstallieren, alle anderen Dateien bleiben eh so, wie sie vor der Neuinstallation waren.



> Es wäre ja ziemlich blöd, wenn man USB Sticks und externe Festplatte immer erst formatieren muss, wenn man sie am Rechner nutzen will.



Jo, stimmt. 



> Irgendwelche Dinge an Microsoft senden hat noch nie geholfen.



Es wäre aber evtl. hilfreich, um den Fehler halbwegs identifizieren zu können. Weißt Du, wie man in dieses Menü kommt? 

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juli 2011)

Alistair schrieb:


> Ok, obwohl ich es eh nicht machen werde, interessiert es mich jetzt aber trotzdem... Wie kann man denn eine SSD komplett formatieren?



Sollte man eben nie machen, weil es die SSD belastet.
Willst du also mal die SSD verkaufen, solltest du kein Shredder Programm drüber laufen lassen, das könnte die SSD sogar zerstören.
Einfach hoffen, dass der neue Besitzer nicht die Kenntnis hat, wie man die Pr0n Fotos deiner Freundin wieder herstellen kann. 

Immer schnell formatieren und fertig. Das gleiche gilt auch für USB Sticks und Speicherkarten also immer dort, wo Flash Speicher eingesetzt werden.



Alistair schrieb:


> Ich habe es schon mal versucht, ins UEFI zu kommen, und muss sagen, dass ich da ganz schön oft die F8-Taste drücken muss. Ich sehe nur kurz das American-Megatrends-Menü, in dem der CPU-Takt, die angeschlossenen HUBs und die Laufwerksnamen beschrieben sind, und dann wird Windows gleich gestartet. Man kann auch nichts davon lesen, dass man F8 drücken muss, um zum Boot-Auswahlmenü zu kommen. Entweder liegt es an der SSD, weil das Hochfahren echt sehr schnell vonstatten geht, oder an dem ASUS-P8P67-Deluxe-Mainboard, das dieses Menü beim Booten angibt.



Hast du im Bios das stille booten abgeschaltet?
Bei mir dauert das länger, kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich 7 Festplatten angeschossen habe. 



Alistair schrieb:


> Alles klar, dann muss ich, wie es mir Softy bereits erklärt hat, also nur noch die Spiele, die sich auf der HDD befinden,  neu- bzw. drüberinstallieren, alle anderen Dateien bleiben eh so, wie sie vor der Neuinstallation waren.



Öhm.. *hust*  in der Regel brauchst du die Games nicht neu installieren, einfach mal ausprobieren, welches Game startet, eventuell DX9 nachinstallieren und den Games for Live Kram, dann sollte das gehen, bei mir geht das meist.



Alistair schrieb:


> Es wäre aber evtl. hilfreich, um den Fehler halbwegs identifizieren zu können. Weißt Du, wie man in dieses Menü kommt?



Keine Ahnung, ich kriege halt die Meldung, wenn was war, ob ich den Fehler an Microsoft senden will. Ob ich nun "ja" oder "nö" drücke, ist egal, ändert am Problem nichts.
Lustig ist auch die Meldung, dass man benachrichtigt wird, wenn das Problem behoben wurde.


----------



## Hydroxid (6. Juli 2011)

Windof


----------



## Softy (6. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm.. *hust*  in der Regel brauchst du die Games nicht neu installieren, einfach mal ausprobieren, welches Game startet, eventuell DX9 nachinstallieren und den Games for Live Kram, dann sollte das gehen, bei mir geht das meist.





Softy schrieb:


> Manche / ältere Games funktionieren auch weiterhin,  wenn Du Windows neu installierst. Einfach ausprobieren







Alistair schrieb:


> mit der Möglichkeit, die Probleme an Micorosoft zu senden.



Windows hat sehr sehr oft Heimweh und telefoniert daher auch heimlich gerne nach Hause  Damit kann man das abstellen: XPAntiSpy


----------



## Alistair (7. Juli 2011)

Hi quantenslipstream.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sollte man eben nie machen, weil es die SSD belastet.
> Willst du also mal die SSD verkaufen, solltest du kein Shredder Programm drüber laufen lassen, das könnte die SSD sogar zerstören.



Ok, gut zu wissen, danke.



> Einfach hoffen, dass der neue Besitzer nicht die Kenntnis hat, wie man die Pr0n Fotos deiner Freundin wieder herstellen kann.



lol... pr0n... 



> Immer schnell formatieren und fertig. Das gleiche gilt auch für USB Sticks und Speicherkarten also immer dort, wo Flash Speicher eingesetzt werden.



Ok, Hauptsache, das "normale" Formatieren, wie wir es bereits beschrieben haben, ist auch das "schnelle" Formatieren, und nicht das "komplette" Formatieren. USB-Sticks, Speicherkarten und eine externe Festplatte benutze ich aber nur zum Transfer von Daten, ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass man diese auch formatieren kann/muss/sollte. Müsste ich diese Datenträger evtl. auch mal formatieren?

Da Du das hier geschrieben hast:



> SSDs sollte man eh nicht komplett formatieren, das belastet die Zellen, da jede einmal beschrieben und dann gelöscht wird.



nehme ich an, dass bei der (Schnell-) Formatierung die von der Erst-Installation beschriebenen Zellen noch einmal beschrieben werden, richtig?



> Hast du im Bios das stille booten abgeschaltet?



Uhh... Was ist das stille Booten und wie wird es auf Englisch genannt? Bei mir ist im BIOS bzw. im UEFI alles auf Englisch.

Jetzt habe ich ganz genau aufgepasst und in einem Menü, das beim Hochfahren vor dem Menü mit American Megatrends erscheint, steht ganz unten "Press CTRL + M to start BIOS Setup" oder sowas in der Art. Es dauert eine gefühlte Milli-Sekunde, bis es wieder verschwindet. Ich denke mal, dass somit das stille Booten nicht abgeschaltet ist.



> Bei mir dauert das länger, kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich 7 Festplatten angeschossen habe.



Sieben Festplatten? 
Nicht schlecht. 



> Öhm.. *hust*  in der Regel brauchst du die Games nicht neu installieren, einfach mal ausprobieren, welches Game startet, eventuell DX9 nachinstallieren und den Games for Live Kram, dann sollte das gehen, bei mir geht das meist.



Alles klar, danke, Softy hat es ja auch schon so beschrieben, hatte ich falsch in Erinnerung. Sorry, Softy. 



> Keine Ahnung, ich kriege halt die Meldung, wenn was war, ob ich den Fehler an Microsoft senden will. Ob ich nun "ja" oder "nö" drücke, ist egal, ändert am Problem nichts.
> Lustig ist auch die Meldung, dass man benachrichtigt wird, wenn das Problem behoben wurde.



War bei mir früher bei Windows Vista auch so... ^^

Hi Softy,

danke für den Link, ich werde das Programm aber nicht benutzen. Wenn doch nur auch solche seltsamen Probleme behoben werden würden... Naja, ganz ohne komische Sachen läuft es wohl eh nicht...

Ich habe übrigens diesen Eintrag im TechNet von Microsoft bzgl. Sprachpaketdeinstallation gefunden: Grundlegendes zu Bereitstellungen in mehreren Sprachen (Punkt ganz unten)

Anscheinend sollte es ein ganz normaler Vorgang sein, den man wohl kaum bemerkt. Bei mir endet dies aber ja mit einem Fehler... Naja, egal, wenn es so weitergeht, wird eben Windows 7 neu installiert und fertig. 

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2011)

Alistair schrieb:


> Ok, Hauptsache, das "normale" Formatieren, wie wir es bereits beschrieben haben, ist auch das "schnelle" Formatieren, und nicht das "komplette" Formatieren. USB-Sticks, Speicherkarten und eine externe Festplatte benutze ich aber nur zum Transfer von Daten, ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass man diese auch formatieren kann/muss/sollte. Müsste ich diese Datenträger evtl. auch mal formatieren?



Das "normale" formatieren ist immer schnell formatieren.
Das erkennst du, wenn du ein USB Stick mit rechts anklickst und auf "formatieren" klickst, dann ist der Haken bei "schnell formatieren" schon aktiv.
USB Sticks und Speicherkarten, wie auch Festplatten, werden inzwischen schon fertig formatiert ausgeliefert, du musst sie nicht mehr extra formatieren, kannst du aber machen.



Alistair schrieb:


> nehme ich an, dass bei der (Schnell-) Formatierung die von der Erst-Installation beschriebenen Zellen noch einmal beschrieben werden, richtig?



Nein, bei einer schnell Formatierung wird gar keine Zelle beschrieben, es wird ein Inhaltsverzeichnis angelegt, also eine Tabelle des Dateisystems. In das kommt dann rein, was auf der Platte ist, damit die Festplatte die Daten findet (also weiß, wo sie nachgucken muss).



Alistair schrieb:


> Uhh... Was ist das stille Booten und wie wird es auf Englisch genannt? Bei mir ist im BIOS bzw. im UEFI alles auf Englisch.



Da müsste was von Show Post Logo oder Show Logo stehen.



Alistair schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich ganz genau aufgepasst und in einem Menü, das beim Hochfahren vor dem Menü mit American Megatrends erscheint, steht ganz unten "Press CTRL + M to start BIOS Setup" oder sowas in der Art. Es dauert eine gefühlte Milli-Sekunde, bis es wieder verschwindet. Ich denke mal, dass somit das stille Booten nicht abgeschaltet ist.



Was steht denn sonst noch da?
Film das doch mal mit der Kamera und lade das dann hoch.


----------



## Alistair (9. Juli 2011)

Hi quantenslipstream.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das "normale" formatieren ist immer schnell formatieren.
> Das erkennst du, wenn du ein USB Stick mit rechts anklickst und auf "formatieren" klickst, dann ist der Haken bei "schnell formatieren" schon aktiv.
> USB Sticks und Speicherkarten, wie auch Festplatten, werden inzwischen schon fertig formatiert ausgeliefert, du musst sie nicht mehr extra formatieren, kannst du aber machen.



Ok, also kann ich die Daten auf USB-Sticks, Speicherkarten und ext. Festplatten einfach auf andere Festplatten übertragen und dann einfach löschen, ohne sie jemals formatieren zu müssen.



> Nein, bei einer schnell Formatierung wird gar keine Zelle beschrieben, es wird ein Inhaltsverzeichnis angelegt, also eine Tabelle des Dateisystems. In das kommt dann rein, was auf der Platte ist, damit die Festplatte die Daten findet (also weiß, wo sie nachgucken muss).



Dabei werden aber trotzdem die Daten von der Windows-7-DVD genommen und die alten gelöscht, oder?



> Was steht denn sonst noch da?



Nach ein paar Mal hochfahren konnte ich es jetzt ganz gut sehen, zum Filmen wäre die Zeit wohl etwas sehr kurz bzw. knapp.
Also, ganz oben werden die beiden Festplatten, die Crucial RealSSD C300 und die Samsung HD103SJ mit ihren Größen angeführt, mit dem Zusatz "Unconfigured", der vom Marvell-Controller ausgegeben wird. Ganz unten steht eben "Press CTRL + M to start (enter) BIOS Setup or press Space to continue".

Ach ja, ich hätte jetzt noch eine Frage bzgl. des Grafikkarten-Treibers... Ist es in Ordnung, wenn ich den Treiber von der NVidia-Website nehme, oder sollte ich lieber den Treiber von der ASUS-Website nehmen? Ich nehme mal an, das wäre egal, da sie wohl identisch sind, aber sicherheitshalber wollte ich es fragen... ^^

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

Alistair schrieb:


> Ok, also kann ich die Daten auf USB-Sticks, Speicherkarten und ext. Festplatten einfach auf andere Festplatten übertragen und dann einfach löschen, ohne sie jemals formatieren zu müssen.



Genau, denn die sind ab Werk schon formatiert.
Wenn sie nicht formatiert wären, könntest du auch nichts drauf speichern.



Alistair schrieb:


> Dabei werden aber trotzdem die Daten von der Windows-7-DVD genommen und die alten gelöscht, oder?



Die Daten selbst werden nicht gelöscht, nur das Verzeichnis, wo die Daten auf der SSD sind.
Installierst du neu, werden dann die alten Daten von den neuen überschrieben und gut.

Auch beim Löschen des Papierkorbinhaltes werden die Daten nicht gelöscht (wie viele fälschlicher Weise annehmen), sondern nur das Verzeichnis, also der Speicherplatz an der Stelle wird freigegeben, die Datei selbst ist aber noch vorhanden.



Alistair schrieb:


> Nach ein paar Mal hochfahren konnte ich es jetzt ganz gut sehen, zum Filmen wäre die Zeit wohl etwas sehr kurz bzw. knapp.
> Also, ganz oben werden die beiden Festplatten, die Crucial RealSSD C300 und die Samsung HD103SJ mit ihren Größen angeführt, mit dem Zusatz "Unconfigured", der vom Marvell-Controller ausgegeben wird. Ganz unten steht eben "Press CTRL + M to start (enter) BIOS Setup or press Space to continue".



Dann geh ins Bios und schalte den Marvell Controller ab, denn den brauchst du ja nicht (dann kommt auch die Meldung nicht mehr).



Alistair schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich hätte jetzt noch eine Frage bzgl. des Grafikkarten-Treibers... Ist es in Ordnung, wenn ich den Treiber von der NVidia-Website nehme, oder sollte ich lieber den Treiber von der ASUS-Website nehmen? Ich nehme mal an, das wäre egal, da sie wohl identisch sind, aber sicherheitshalber wollte ich es fragen... ^^



Von der Nvidia Webseite ist OK, einfach den aktuellsten für deine Karte runter laden und installieren.


----------



## Alistair (9. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Genau, denn die sind ab Werk schon formatiert.
> Wenn sie nicht formatiert wären, könntest du auch nichts drauf speichern.



Ach, klar... 



> Die Daten selbst werden nicht gelöscht, nur das Verzeichnis, wo die Daten auf der SSD sind.
> Installierst du neu, werden dann die alten Daten von den neuen überschrieben und gut.



Alles klar. 



> Auch beim Löschen des Papierkorbinhaltes werden die Daten nicht gelöscht (wie viele fälschlicher Weise annehmen), sondern nur das Verzeichnis, also der Speicherplatz an der Stelle wird freigegeben, die Datei selbst ist aber noch vorhanden.



Ich habe es gewusst, dass Dateien, die mal im Papierkorb löscht, immer noch wiederherstellbar sind, aber werden sie nicht nach einer best. Zeit vom System ganz bzw. unwiederbringlich gelöscht?



> Von der Nvidia Webseite ist OK, einfach den aktuellsten für deine Karte runter laden und installieren.



Ok, ich habe angenommen, dass es evtl. einen vom Hersteller für Grafikkarten optimierten Treiber geben könnte, weil es ja eine ASUS-spezifische Graka ist. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. 

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Softy (9. Juli 2011)

Alistair schrieb:


> Ich habe es gewusst, dass Dateien, die mal im Papierkorb löscht, immer noch wiederherstellbar sind, aber werden sie nicht nach einer best. Zeit vom System ganz bzw. unwiederbringlich gelöscht?



Auch viele "endgültig" gelöschten Dateien sind wiederherstellbar. Nur wenn die Datei ein- oder mehrfach überschrieben wird, wird es schwer


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

Alistair schrieb:


> Ich habe es gewusst, dass Dateien, die mal im Papierkorb löscht, immer noch wiederherstellbar sind, aber werden sie nicht nach einer best. Zeit vom System ganz bzw. unwiederbringlich gelöscht?



Wie gesagt, der Platz auf der Platte, wo die Datei ist, werden frei gegeben. Das OS kann und wird dann diesen Platz irgendwann wieder nutzen, aber niemand kann sagen, wann das passiert und in welchem Maße. Man kann also Glück haben und eine Datei nach Wochen noch wieder herstellen oder eben schon nach einem Tag nicht mehr.
Das hängt auch davon ab, wie oft die Platte beschrieben wird.

Bei Dateien von über 2GB Größe klappen aber alle Wiederherstellungsprogramme, die ich kenne, zusammen, das kriegen die einfach nicht gebacken, keine Ahnung, wieso, scheint eine Grenze zu sein.



Alistair schrieb:


> Ok, ich habe angenommen, dass es evtl. einen vom Hersteller für Grafikkarten optimierten Treiber geben könnte, weil es ja eine ASUS-spezifische Graka ist. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.



Nein, der Hersteller liefert nur einen Treiber mit, damit sie überhaupt läuft (der WDM Treiber von Windows reicht hier nicht für alle Funktionen).
Aber er bringt keine neuen raus, es sind praktisch Treiber von Nvidia.
Du musst mal schauen, welche Versionsnummer der Asus Treiber hat und dann mit dem vergleichen, den du heute gezogen hast. Ich wette, der Asus Treiber ist schon 2 Monate alt.


----------

